# ModelView-Art-Contest



## waven (6. April 2008)

HuHu liebe Buffed.de Community, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich möchte mit euch gerne einen ModelView-Art-Contest veranstalten. Vielleicht hat ja der ein oder andere Lust mitzumachen. Das ganze ist sehr einfach, und dauert vielleicht nur 10 Minuten. Wie ihr mitmachen könnt und wie es geht habe ich hier einmal zusammengefasst...

_Was benötige ich?_

Den WoW ModelViewer _(Freeware)_, ein Programm um ScreenShot's aufzunehmen und ein Bildbearbeitungsprogramm. Hier emphele ich 2 kostenlose Programme: Fraps _(Shareware)_ und IrfanView _(Freeware)_.

_Wie erstelle ich ein Bild und wie nehme ich Teil?_

Ganz einfach. Ihr ladet den WoW ModelViewer und erstellt mit ihm euren Wunschcharakter. Danach nehmt ihr diesen durch einen ScreenShot Programm oder ähnliches auf (hier eigent sich Fraps sehr gut). _Alternativ kann man auch über die Bildfunktion auf der Tastatur arbeiten und das ganze in Windows Paint einfügen..._

Danach bearbeitet ihr das Bild ein wenig, falls nötig. (Gamma, Farbverlauf, Schärfe, ...). Anschließend ladet ihr es hier bei Buffed.de oder einem kostenlosen Image-Hoster im Internet hoch.

So, und jetzt ran an die Programme! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hoffentlich bekommen wir hier ein paar Meisterwerke von euch zu sehen, meins habe ich schon hochgeladen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG waven 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


#EDIT: Das es keine Blutelfenkrieger gibt, das weiss ich... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## waven (6. April 2008)

Na los, traut euch... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn das mit dem erstellen nicht klappt schreibt mir eine PM oder fragt direkt hier.


----------



## waven (6. April 2008)

Hmm ...

Hab noch einen:

*IN YOUR EYES ...*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## agolbur (6. April 2008)

hrhr wie der B-elf warrior den komischer weise einen Paladin Wappenrock trägt^^ quest: Wahre Meister des Lichts

/push ;>


----------



## Purpurklinge (6. April 2008)

So hier mein beitrag, zugegeben ein wenig mit GIMP aufgepusht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Purpurklinge (7. April 2008)

*kommt pfeifend vorbei und drückt den thread nach oben*


----------



## Krimson (7. April 2008)

ich werde auch mal eins ,machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber erst mal muss ich noch was erledigen^^ aber coole bidler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krimson (7. April 2008)

so hab auch eins gemacht wie versprochen hoffe es gefält euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ps:Sorry wegen rechtschreibung ;-(

*edit*

so hier is noch eins von Mein Hexenmeister 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bitte kometiert die 2 bilder würde mich freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krimson (7. April 2008)

habe noch eins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und kommentieren net vergessen^^


----------



## Taramur (7. April 2008)

Man kann mit dem Programm direkt Screens machen. Braucht nur F12 drücken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße
Taramur


----------



## taure-auf-melee-cruck (7. April 2008)

Man kann auch "Save Screenshot drücken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taramur (7. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße
Taramur


----------



## Purpurklinge (7. April 2008)

Wow, Taramurs zweites gefällt mir besonders...versuch aber mal nächstes Mal die Kanten zu glätten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ginky_8 (7. April 2008)

der undead wl schaut geil aus leider bin ich zu umbegabt trozdem werde ich mal das testen vielleicht kommt ncoh ein werk von mir


----------



## simion (7. April 2008)

Star Wars:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Purpurklinge (7. April 2008)

@simion lol^^


----------



## simion (7. April 2008)

Müsste man in WoW mal so rumrennen würde bestimmt für Aufmerksamkeit sorgen ;-)


----------



## D3L1GHT (7. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Hab ich letztens mal schnell so hingehauen.

Das auch:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dass auch:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zultharox (7. April 2008)

simion schrieb:


> Star Wars:
> [...]



Lol, nicht schlecht, das ist auch eine Idee daraus etwas von einem anderen Spiel oder so zu machen...


----------



## Purpurklinge (7. April 2008)

hübsch delight...sag mal wie benutzt du mehrere Modelle? Screenshot von einem, einfügen und dann anderes dadrauf?


----------



## D3L1GHT (7. April 2008)

Purpurklinge schrieb:


> hübsch delight...sag mal wie benutzt du mehrere Modelle? Screenshot von einem, einfügen und dann anderes dadrauf?



Jop.
Einfach auf verschiedene Eben legen.


----------



## Taramur (8. April 2008)

Purpurklinge schrieb:


> versuch aber mal nächstes Mal die Kanten zu glätten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Argh! Ja das sollte ich mal machen. Naja gut ich hab das erstmal nur schnell ausprobiert. Vielleicht probier ich noch mal nen paar die dann mehr Zeit in anspruch nehmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

_ _ _ 

Übringens "Du nicht nehmen Kerze" is ja mal geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße
Taramur


----------



## Epicor (8. April 2008)

Sind n paar witzige Ideen dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vor allem der Blutelf Krieger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 unikatmäßig *hehe*
Einfallsreichtum muss sein :-)

Schade, dass der ModelViewer aufm Mac nur SEHR dürftig ist.. macht nicht wirklich schöne Models und Windoof Rechner funzt derzeit nicht.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber mal gucken, was ich so hervorzaubern kann *hehe*


----------



## quilosa (8. April 2008)

sry hab (noch) nix zum zeigen da ich bisher keinen modelviewer fürn mac gefunden hatte - epicor woher hast du einen? ich finde immer nur exen -.-

lg
quilosa


----------



## Zathura-Lordaeron (8. April 2008)

Gnom Krieger mit dem T3 Set (hoffe euch gefällts^^)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (8. April 2008)

ich werde versuchen am wochenende mal ein pic reinstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valdrasiala (8. April 2008)

@ Zathura-Lordaeron: Die Schulter von diesem... ääähm... Fußabtreter ragt durch das Illidan-Schild hindurch... das sieht bei diesen kleinen.... äääähm... Goblins (oder so) echt doof aus.


----------



## Te-Rax (8. April 2008)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> @ Zathura-Lordaeron: Die Schulter von diesem... ääähm... Fußabtreter ragt durch das Illidan-Schild hindurch... das sieht bei diesen kleinen.... äääähm... Goblins (oder so) echt doof aus.



Ich denke Horde ist die hässliche Fraktion, nicht die Allianz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dorna (8. April 2008)

begründung wäre ganz nett^^

Eigentlich müsste das auch so sein, immerhin worden die ganzen Sachen für die Allianz designed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kykosott (8. April 2008)

Hier ein Pic von mir, ich habs eben schnell gemacht, also nicht so gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
sry, dass es so verpixelt ist




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kykosott (8. April 2008)

Hier noch etwas nettes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kykosott (8. April 2008)

Und hier noch ein drittes, mehr mach ich jetzt nich^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wäre schön, wenn ihr eure Meinung sagen könntet   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seryma (8. April 2008)

Ein Paladin mit t2... find ich äußerst stylisch:


----------



## Seryma (8. April 2008)

Ein Paladin mit t2... find ich äußerst stylisch:


----------



## Nephridil (8. April 2008)

Hier mal eins von mir...war ein Desktopwunsch eines Gildenmitglieds deswegen mit Gildenwams


----------



## Nephridil (8. April 2008)

und noch welche hinterher


----------



## Spectrales (8. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*gg* 

Ich arbeite noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xDxDxD (8. April 2008)

das ding hab ich eigentlich als idee für die giga shirts entworfen aber ich zeigs euch trotzdem^^

für jeden der es nicht kennt das sind die chars von den beiden moderatoren von WOW! ,einer sendung von giga,
die sich grade ein laserschwertduell liefern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## waven (8. April 2008)

Hab auch noch eins gemacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L-MWarFReak (8. April 2008)

hmm sh*t ich bin grade am labby und nich am pc >:- ( werde aber heute abend nochma ran gehen und es uploaden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das is ein schicker Orc Hunter der auch meinen Desk schmückt ^.^

Also haut rein manche der Pics sind echt gut (vor allem dein @ TE fand ich sehr n1, nur dass es halt keine be warris gibt xD)


----------



## waven (8. April 2008)

L-MWarFReak schrieb:


> vor allem dein @ TE fand ich sehr n1, nur dass es halt keine be warris gibt xD)



Dankeschöööön .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich heute noch zeit bekomme mach ich noch eins, versprochen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (8. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*gg*

Auf die Gnome bin ich erst nachher gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und die Kuh ist ohnmächtig geworden und die Gnome haben sie gerächt oder so oO

Grr...Bissl verpixelt


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (8. April 2008)

Meine Shivà
(hehe 2 mal Hand von Ragnaros^^)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meine Sonyà mit gleichen sachen aber Phönix klauen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bei meiner Signatur sind noch mal alle meine chars^^


----------



## Horrigan (8. April 2008)

die pics stehen schon seit ca. 2 wochen auf unserer hp(teilweise auf dem gildentreffen auf anweisung von deathbringer entstanden^^) hat meine wenigkeit n paar stündchen gekostet aber mir gefällts^^

1
2
3
4

comments are welcome, vor allem geflame jeglicher art XD

edit: fast vergessen: fire emblem rules ! zerg av forever *lach*


----------



## waven (8. April 2008)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ROFL... egal ob verpixelt, einfach nur genial. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schlächter1 (8. April 2008)

brrrr so viel englisch -.-


----------



## Ronas (8. April 2008)

Ich dachte es wäre doch cool wenn auch die Waldtrolle auf Zul Aman/Zul Gurub nicht zu kurz kommen würden und es nen richtig coolen Waldtroll Krieger gäbe =) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zer0X (8. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grim fan  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L-MWarFReak (8. April 2008)

Hier is ma meins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 habs noch geschafft an den PC zu kommen xD (vllt. mögen manche ja das eher mysteriöse und nich das voll Aggro xD wie bei den meisten andern pics hier *Anspringen, casten usw.*)
Naja hoffe es gefällt euch^^ (wenn wünsche sind dann fragt mich und ich bastl was draus, selbst schwieriges werde ich hinbiegen können xD)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




LG


----------



## MasterV (8. April 2008)

Auch en Bild von mir



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L-MWarFReak (8. April 2008)

MasterV deinen finde ich auch sehr n1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterV (8. April 2008)

L-MWarFReak schrieb:


> MasterV deinen finde ich auch sehr n1
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Danke^^
Aber in einer schlechten Position eingefangen


----------



## Tungdil der Krieger (8. April 2008)

Klasse Idee hab mich auch mal schnell dran gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier ist mein Ergebniss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ehm... weiter unten mit dem Bild hat nicht so geklapt ^^


----------



## Krimson (8. April 2008)

so hab auch eins gemacht wie versprochen hoffe es gefält euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ps:Sorry wegen rechtschreibung ;-(

*edit*

so hier is noch eins von Mein Hexenmeister 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bitte kometiert die 2 bilder würde mich freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und kommentieren net vergessen^^


----------



## Exaizo (8. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 erstma ein undead punk  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 inspiriert vom TE ein Taurenschurke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 natürlich mit 2 2händern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tungdil der Krieger (8. April 2008)

Klasse Idee hab mich auch mal schnell dran gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier ist mein Ergebniss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L-MWarFReak (8. April 2008)

MasterV schrieb:


> Danke^^
> Aber in einer schlechten Position eingefangen



Das macht nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich finde ihn gut so
(kommt gleich ein neues von mir xD dass hat mich jetzt wieder gepackt.. danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

LG

EIDT: so da is mein neues XD aber jetzt geh ich ma wieder realifn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bb 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natálya (8. April 2008)

Bis wann hat man denn so Zeit? Hätte auch noch n paar Ideen, aber die nächsten Tage keine Zeit dafür, leider.


----------



## L-MWarFReak (8. April 2008)

Natálya schrieb:


> Bis wann hat man denn so Zeit? Hätte auch noch n paar Ideen, aber die nächsten Tage keine Zeit dafür, leider.




So lang wie du willst ^.^ das ist ja ein thread der einfach nur kreativ sein soll und kein richtiger contest sage ich jetzt einfach ma xD

Also wenn du in 2 wochen noch welche uploadest wirds sicher kein problem sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




LG


----------



## MasterV (8. April 2008)

Der letzte für heute: Meine Auslegug des Deathknights




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sunstrike (8. April 2008)

Hier ist mal mein Versuch:
Ich weiß, Untote passen nicht so richtig zu Donnerfels(igitt!)(Thunderbluff!) aber ich finde die Stadt nun mal am besten von allen^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L-MWarFReak (8. April 2008)

MasterV schrieb:


> Der letzte für heute: Meine Auslegug des Deathknights




Da hätteste du einen Untot drauf setzen sollen ^.^

Ansonsten n1 nur dass ich persönlich finde dass das T3 warri nicht nach Deathknight aussieht (trotz der totenköpfe)

LG


----------



## Natálya (8. April 2008)

@LM: okö^^

Joa der Deathknight is geil, n Untoter wär noch besser gewesen, aber das T Set passt doch gut.^^


----------



## L-MWarFReak (8. April 2008)

Natálya schrieb:


> @LM: okö^^
> 
> Joa der Deathknight is geil, n Untoter wär noch besser gewesen, aber das T Set passt doch gut.^^




Tja finde ich iwie nicht xD dass is mir nicht so im dk style 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wäre auch n1 wenn du eins uppen würdest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich gebe gern feedbacks ab hihi


LG


----------



## Wayne o_O (8. April 2008)

kann mir wer nen link posten wo ich die neuste version finde ?? find über google nur ganz alte modelviewer

danke im vorraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(hab auch nur flüchtig geguckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) 

MfG Xerion/WayneO_o


----------



## L-MWarFReak (8. April 2008)

Wayne schrieb:


> kann mir wer nen link posten wo ich die neuste version finde ?? find über google nur ganz alte modelviewer
> 
> danke im vorraus
> 
> ...


http://www.giga.de/features/download/file/32590/

(da häng ihc gleich nochma ein richtig schönes dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Wayne o_O (8. April 2008)

danke erstma^^ aber ich muss mich da anmelden...hmm :/ naja mach ich morgen mal

erstellt am 15.09.2006 is das trotzdem aktuell ?^^

MfG Xerion/WayneO_o

Edit: ganz vergessen was zu den bildern zu sagen...sehr schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich glaub ich krieg das nich so hin^^


----------



## zificult (8. April 2008)

sehr coole dabei (=


----------



## L-MWarFReak (8. April 2008)

Wayne schrieb:


> danke erstma^^ aber ich muss mich da anmelden...hmm :/ naja mach ich morgen mal
> 
> erstellt am 15.09.2006 is das trotzdem aktuell ?^^
> 
> MfG Xerion/WayneO_o




Jau also ich hab meins daher und ich habe Sache wie ZA Bären Mount T6 etc. alles drin.


----------



## Natálya (8. April 2008)

L-MWarFReak schrieb:


> Tja finde ich iwie nicht xD dass is mir nicht so im dk style
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Meinst du mich? oO
Ja ich nehm mir die nächsten Tage mal Zeit dafür.^^


----------



## Amoniele (8. April 2008)

finde die Bilder sind sehr schön gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hätte auch gern welche erstellt, aber irgendwie kommt bei mir immer so eine komische Fehlermeldung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahladhór (8. April 2008)

So ich will meins auch mal zur schau stellen

(Das Bild ist für 16:10 Bildschirme angepasst)


*Illidan VS Draenei Firemage*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pyrocks (8. April 2008)

huhu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

habe hier mal meinen char erstellt und hochgeladen. vielleicht gefällts euch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ich habe mal ne frage zum threadersteller:
kann man gegenstände und seinen char parallel einfügen? ich möchte nämlich dieses schlagzeug von den L70ETC einfügen und mein char soll dahintersitzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


jetzt würde mich einfach interessieren wie das geht und ob es überhaupt geht. danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natálya (8. April 2008)

@ Tahl: wow sieht cool aus!
@ Py: Ich denk du musst das einzeln aufnehmen und dann mit nem Bildbearbeitungsprogramm zusammen setzten.
Hast du ernsthaft den weißen Raptor? oO Krass.

In meinem Ava kann man ja schon eine MV Arbeit von mir bewundern. xD


----------



## Kamikaze. (8. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nicht gut geworden aber naja ^^


----------



## L-MWarFReak (8. April 2008)

Natálya schrieb:


> @ Tahl: wow sieht cool aus!
> @ Py: Ich denk du musst das einzeln aufnehmen und dann mit nem Bildbearbeitungsprogramm zusammen setzten.
> Hast du ernsthaft den weißen Raptor? oO Krass.
> 
> In meinem Ava kann man ja schon eine MV Arbeit von mir bewundern. xD



die war ja nich schwer^^

Und ja die beiden Bilder sind echt goil da oben.. vor allem das mit illidan sieht nach etwas mehr arbeit aus *g*


----------



## v3n0m (8. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nix besonderes, aber dabei sein ist alles  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natálya (8. April 2008)

@ LM: ja und sieht trotzdem voll süß aus.^^ Die ganzen Babytiere im MV sind eh zum wegwerfen niedlich... typisch Frau.^^

@ v3: ich find's lustig.^^


----------



## BLUEYE (8. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pyrocks (8. April 2008)

nein, ich hab natürlich nicht den weißen raptor. ich habe den schwarzen. 
nur der weiße hat mich eben gefallen, deswegen habe ich ihn mit aufs bild gepackt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@blueye: netter priester 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BLUEYE (8. April 2008)

Pyrocks schrieb:


> nein, ich hab natürlich nicht den weißen raptor. ich habe den schwarzen.
> nur der weiße hat mich eben gefallen, deswegen habe ich ihn mit aufs bild gepackt
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist nicht meiner, aber ich mag Untote.

100ster Beitrag, wo ist mein Geschenk?


----------



## L-MWarFReak (8. April 2008)

huui blueeye der is ma n1 geworden.. echt respekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (mit gimp? xD)

und @ Nata: jaja so sind die Frauen xD

btw sry dass ich keine mehr poste aber ich hab zwar noch 2 gemacht aber die uppe ich erst morgen xD

LG

Hier Geschenk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *SCHMAAAATZ*


----------



## BLUEYE (8. April 2008)

L-MWarFReak schrieb:


> huui blueeye der is ma n1 geworden.. echt respekt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L-MWarFReak (8. April 2008)

BLUEYE schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



gern^^ kannste mir trotzdem sagen mit welchen bildbearbeitungsproggi du den gemacht hast? xD


LG


----------



## BLUEYE (8. April 2008)

L-MWarFReak schrieb:


> gern^^ kannste mir trotzdem sagen mit welchen bildbearbeitungsproggi du den gemacht hast? xD
> LG



The GIMP
Die Flügel habe ich hierher.


----------



## L-MWarFReak (8. April 2008)

BLUEYE schrieb:


> The GIMP
> Die Flügel habe ich hierher.



OU ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sehr goil danke ^^ (gimp hab ich zwar schon aber die skins sind gut thx *nochmals SCHMAAATZ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *


----------



## Tyyr (8. April 2008)

Kann mir vll jmd verraten wie ich einen Char und einen Hintergrund in einem Bild haben kann? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn ich den Char mache und anschließend den Hintergrund einstellen will ist nur noch der Hintergrund da, andersrum genauso...

 Ich blick da nicht durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wäre nett wenn mir jmd helfen könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke im Vorraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BLUEYE (8. April 2008)

Tyyr schrieb:


> Kann mir vll jmd verraten wie ich einen Char und einen Hintergrund in einem Bild haben kann?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das wirst du wohl mit einem Bildbearbeitungsprogramm zusammenbasteln müssen.
Es gibt zwar eine Viewport-Funktion im Modelviewer, aber da musst du ganz bestimmte Maße haben, außerdem verhunzt es die Qualität.


----------



## L-MWarFReak (8. April 2008)

Tyyr schrieb:


> Kann mir vll jmd verraten wie ich einen Char und einen Hintergrund in einem Bild haben kann?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Du kannst im Modelviewer einfach einen Hintergrund einbinden (also ein bild) mit "View" "Load Background"

LG


----------



## alFarmer (8. April 2008)

Hier mal eins von mir ;-)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MfG 

alFarmer


----------



## Eldôdörté (8. April 2008)

*
Sooo ich hab jetz auch mal eins gemacht, hoffe es gefällt euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## STL (8. April 2008)

@Blue: BadBob? ^^ super nice geworden.. respekt


----------



## BLUEYE (9. April 2008)

STL schrieb:


> @Blue: BadBob? ^^ super nice geworden.. respekt


BadBob?


----------



## Sedar01 (9. April 2008)

so ich werf auch mal mein Bild in die Runde 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hoffe es gefällt euch^^


----------



## STAR1988 (9. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L-MWarFReak (9. April 2008)

So hier hab ich noch nen Tauren Dudu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Comments willkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weil ich persönlich finde es etwas überladen :/ aber naja ma sehen was ihr so denkt


----------



## Verne (9. April 2008)

hammer pics hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
naja dann muss ich wohl auch ma ran  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fauzi (9. April 2008)

Muss man WoW für den Modelersteller auf dem Computer installiert haben?! -.-


----------



## BLUEYE (9. April 2008)

Fauzi schrieb:


> Muss man WoW für den Modelersteller auf dem Computer installiert haben?! -.-



Nein.


----------



## Rhokan (9. April 2008)

Ich hab mal n paar Helden aus WarCraft III nachgebaut, allerdings hab ich grad keinen gscheiten photoshop zur verfügung

Schattenjäger

Dämonenjäger


----------



## D3L1GHT (9. April 2008)

Ich hab noch einen Todesritter gemacht.
Hoffe das Bild gefällt euch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taramur (9. April 2008)

Ich hab nochmal so nen Ding aus Gag gemacht, also nicht so zum Ernst nehmen was Qualität und so angeht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße
Taramur


----------



## D3L1GHT (9. April 2008)

Ich hab noch ein Bild als Homage an das Volk der Tauren gemacht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Purpurklinge (9. April 2008)

Was neues von mir mit ein bisschen Aussage ;D




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## waven (9. April 2008)

Purpurklinge schrieb:


> Was neues von mir mit ein bisschen Aussage ;D
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HrHr, das ist witzig, wenn ich von der Fahrschule wieder da bin mach ich noch eins. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Purpurklinge (9. April 2008)

*freut sich auf wavens beitrag* ;D


----------



## L-MWarFReak (9. April 2008)

Hey Waven, ich finde den Background vom Pala bild echt ma geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wo haste dass her?

btw sagt ma bitte einer Klasse+Rasse xD weil ich will noch eins machen aber kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden


LG (achja und fettes lob an alle die hier posten, es gibt welche die sind zwar nicht so gut, bzw. zu gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber dass sich alle die mühe machen ist echt n1)


----------



## StyxZ (9. April 2008)

Naja.. Meisterwerk kann man es nicht nennen.. aber lustig ist es ^_^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taramur (9. April 2008)

StyxZ schrieb:


> Naja.. Meisterwerk kann man es nicht nennen.. aber lustig ist es ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und die Antwort auf die Frage ist: JA  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eldôdörté (9. April 2008)

Soo hab nach meinem Pala - Bild mich nochmal an Photoshop rangesetzt mit folgendem Ergebnis : 







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Kritik ist gerne gesehen, beachtet jedoch das ich das Programm erst set 5 Tagen nutze *g*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


mfg Dörté  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Tante Edit sagt: Man sieht kein Bild ^^
Tante Edit 2 sagt: Link geändert, müsste jetz funktionieren


----------



## Scribble_Kid (9. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gib es eine Möglichkeit die Bilder aus Modelviewer mit einer höheren Auflösung zu exportieren? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## waven (9. April 2008)

L-MWarFReak schrieb:


> Hey Waven, ich finde den Background vom Pala bild echt ma geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Der war nicht von mir, da musst du Purpurklinge fragen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier noch eins von mir. 

..T3....
....ORC....
.......WARRIOR....
.........THUNDERFURY....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L-MWarFReak (9. April 2008)

Eldôdörté schrieb:


> Soo hab nach meinem Pala - Bild mich nochmal an Photoshop rangesetzt mit folgendem Ergebnis :
> 
> Kritik ist gerne gesehen, beachtet jedoch das ich das Programm erst set 5 Tagen nutze *g*
> 
> ...




Jau also ich muss sagen wiie bissle langweilig oder? ^^

Ach ja und auf deinen Warri conter ich gleich waven hrhrr


----------



## BloodyEyeX (9. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
In Andenken an AQ40 ^.-


----------



## L-MWarFReak (9. April 2008)

ARRRGG!
Der is scheiße geworden.... ich fand die Idee gut aber ich habs sscheiße umgesetzt .. sry..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




LG


----------



## zificult (9. April 2008)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> In Andenken an AQ40 ^.-


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (9. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So, mal etwas rumgespielt.


----------



## L-MWarFReak (9. April 2008)

zificult schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Was meinst du damit?


----------



## Purpurklinge (9. April 2008)

L-MWarFReak schrieb:


> Hey Waven, ich finde den Background vom Pala bild echt ma geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Man kann sich im Internet (link weiter vorne) neue pinsel usw. für "GIMP" runterladen, da hab ich sonen schwammigen genommen und dann mit vriablem druck gedrückt, wenn du näheres wissen willst,s chreib mir ne PM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bruderlordtom99 (9. April 2008)

Mein beitrag


----------



## L-MWarFReak (9. April 2008)

Bruderlordtom99 schrieb:


> Mein beitrag




FAIL! xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit: hier nochma eins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 diesma ein Zwergen Schurke



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und btw, die leute die nich basteln, bewertet doch einfach ma ^^(aber kei spam bitte)


----------



## Flauwy (10. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Illidan, ich komme...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## waven (10. April 2008)

Hier noch eins von mir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L-MWarFReak (10. April 2008)

Das is aber geimein XD

Ich fang jetzt mal an zu bewerten weil das ja keiner schafft...

7/10 ^^ ich find die qualität nicht so gut sry


LG


----------



## Nephridil (11. April 2008)

> Gib es eine Möglichkeit die Bilder aus Modelviewer mit einer höheren Auflösung zu exportieren?



File - Save Sized Screenshot 

Dort die Auflösung bis hoch auf 4096 x ? (Lock Aspect angewählt) einstellen und speichern....werden zwar Bilder ~40MB aber sie sehen beim Skalieren später feiner aus


----------



## Nephridil (11. April 2008)

Mal ein wenig "How to do" mit dem WoW-ModelViewer




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Problem: Ihr habt die gewünschte Pose des Chars gefunden und fixiert. Leider durchdringen Teile des Models andere Teile. In meinem Beispiel durchdringen die Schultern Teile der Haare und den Schild.

Lösung: unter View - Show Model Control könnt ihr das Feintunig-Fenster öffnen.  Im oberen Dropdown-Menü wählen wir das gewünschte Teil aus (Rechte Schulter hat z.B. den Namen RShoulder_Plate_irgendwas.m2). Nun mit dem Schieberegler Scale das Schulterpolster ein wenig kleiner machen bis die Durchdringung weg ist. Alternativ kann man auch den Schild etwas größer machen wenn die Schulter zu klein werden. Achtung...wenn ihr die Skalierung ändert blockiert der Viewer die Animation. Also zuerst gewünschte Pose auswählen dann skalieren. Skalieren kann man den Char selbst, Beide Schultern getrennt, Waffen und Nebenhanditems. 

P.S. Ich freu mich schon auf die ersten Gnome mit vollkommen übertriebenen Waffen in der Hand


----------



## FERT (11. April 2008)

oder man macht einfach einen screen vom skallierten (so das man das schild aufm screen hat) 
skalliert zurück, macht einen screen, und klebt das schild vom anderen screen drauf

proportionen 1:1 
(bin kein freund von skalierungen :E)


----------



## Nephridil (11. April 2008)

Wenn Du eh mit zwei Bildern arbeiten willst würde ich das so machen

- Char erstellen, Pose wählen 
- in der Model Control den Schild wegschalten (Haken bei Render weg)
- Screen 1 erstellen 
- in der Model Control den Schild zuschalten und dafür alles andere wegschalten
- Screen 2 erstellen
- Dann Screen 2 (nur Schild) freistellen und in Screen 1 einfügen

Das wäre der Weg ohne skalieren. Wobei ich eine moderate Skalierung der teilweise eh zu groß geratenen Schultern nicht so schlimm finde.


----------



## D3L1GHT (11. April 2008)

Ich hab jetzt mal ein Blutelf Druiden Bild gemacht.

Hat für meinen Geschmack viel zu lange gedauert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Purpurklinge (11. April 2008)

Ich kann dank Nephridil nicht wiederstehen....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Purpurklinge (12. April 2008)

*hust*push*hust*


----------



## Megamage (12. April 2008)

Kann man eig 2 chars in einem modelviewer bild machen?


----------



## Kykosott (12. April 2008)

Megamage schrieb:


> Kann man eig 2 chars in einem modelviewer bild machen?


Nein, du kannst aber 2 Screenshots machen und die per Bildbearbeitung zusammenfügen


----------



## Tr0ll3 (12. April 2008)

wenn ich mein modelviewerordner öffnen willfindet antivrus was...
war vor einem monat nicht so woran kann das leigen?
(auch wenn ich ignorieren klicke kann ich es nicht öffnen)

Edit: mit der 0-50-3 alpha gehts


----------



## L-MWarFReak (12. April 2008)

Tr0ll3 schrieb:


> wenn ich mein modelviewerordner öffnen willfindet antivrus was...
> war vor einem monat nicht so woran kann das leigen?
> (auch wenn ich ignorieren klicke kann ich es nicht öffnen)
> 
> Edit: mit der 0-50-3 alpha gehts




Oder einfach ma Antivir ausmachen, und nein antivir ist nicht gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *btw push^^*
Finde es schade dass hier so wenige posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 is warsch zuviel arbeit ^^ (ich finde aber dass es mehr spaßn als zocken macht D)


LG


----------



## dragon1 (12. April 2008)

MasterV schrieb:


> Der letzte für heute: Meine Auslegug des Deathknights
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Tahladhór schrieb:


> So ich will meins auch mal zur schau stellen
> 
> (Das Bild ist für 16:10 Bildschirme angepasst)
> *Illidan VS Draenei Firemage*
> ...






v3n0m schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Rhokan schrieb:


> Ich hab mal n paar Helden aus WarCraft III nachgebaut, allerdings hab ich grad keinen gscheiten photoshop zur verfügung
> 
> Schattenjäger
> 
> Dämonenjäger






D3L1GHT schrieb:


> Ich hab noch einen Todesritter gemacht.
> Hoffe das Bild gefällt euch
> 
> 
> ...






Taramur schrieb:


> Ich hab nochmal so nen Ding aus Gag gemacht, also nicht so zum Ernst nehmen was Qualität und so angeht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






Purpurklinge schrieb:


> Was neues von mir mit ein bisschen Aussage ;D
> 
> 
> 
> ...






BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


die besten meiner meinung nach


----------



## BlackLionZ (12. April 2008)

Tadaa... Klick mich ich bin ein Bild 

So, mein beitrag.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sienna (12. April 2008)

Der arme Hase 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SixNight (12. April 2008)

Sienna schrieb:


> Der arme Hase
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 xDD


----------



## Vérwanord (12. April 2008)

BLUEYE schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sehr nice^^

Hier meins: (sehr einfach, hat aber witz)
Dafür muss man sich dieses Video angeguckt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[img=http://img143.imageshack.us/img143/8643/screenshot101tr8.th.png]

und das Zweite: 

[img=http://img228.imageshack.us/img228/3299/screenshot101mt7.th.png]


----------



## BlackLionZ (12. April 2008)

^^ Ahmed the Dead Terrorist ruled sowas von ^^... Hatt den Catchphrase sogar mal als Sms-Ton ^^ achja.... mein Pic dürft ihr auch gern kommentieren ^^


----------



## FetterTroll (12. April 2008)

Hier mal eins von mir:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vérwanord (12. April 2008)

Hehe danke BlackLionz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
@ Vorposter: der Witz ist alt!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yrok_92 (12. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vexoka (13. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



+,+


----------



## Tami12 (13. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die sind beide von meinem Blog  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dreamweaver (13. April 2008)

*siehe sig*

wowchar ausm modelviewer


----------



## Lord Baldoran von Schattenhand (13. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*durchsucht seine ordner*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*sucht weiter*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sQeep (13. April 2008)

gut ich hab mir dann auch mal die Mühe gemacht und nen kleinen Wallpaper erstellt.
ich hoffe es gefällt, auch wenn ein schurke in t2 mit warglaives eher selten vorkommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord Baldoran von Schattenhand (13. April 2008)

frisch aus der werkstatt ein 5 minuten werk  ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hangatyr (13. April 2008)

Tungdil schrieb:


> Klasse Idee hab mich auch mal schnell dran gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




LoL, Fehler im Proggi nicht geschnallt, die Gleven sind falsch angelegt, linke und rechte Hand tauschen, dann siehts richtig aus ^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (13. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mal wieder etwas rumgespielt. ^.-


----------



## Qlimarius (13. April 2008)

An alle Gnomenhasser^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab ich schnell hingeklatscht..und bin verdammt müde und krank^^ also isses nich perfekt geworden.. kein Bock gehabt das orange um den Gnom weg zumachen aber vllt überarbeit ichs nochma^^
is auch ein wenig pixelig leider


----------



## Tr0ll3 (13. April 2008)

Mein erstes Bild ohne viele Special Effekte Gnom Mage




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kann mir jemand einen tip geben was ich für einen hintergrund ich machen soll?


----------



## Regash (13. April 2008)

Na dann... Alles mal für mybuffed gemacht worden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karuna (13. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles aus´m Modelviewer -leider habe ich die alten psd-Dateien nicht aufgehoben, wodurch es etwas mistig aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (13. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drâyk (13. April 2008)

woa geile pics ^^ 

hier auch mal was hübsches ^^

<zensiert>

nicht vom linknamen irritieren lassen xD


----------



## Purpurklinge (13. April 2008)

Und nochmal eins von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xinhun (13. April 2008)

Drâyk schrieb:


> woa geile pics ^^
> 
> hier auch mal was hübsches ^^
> 
> ...


#ban pls....kiddie


----------



## Ayrie (13. April 2008)

Das Bild habe ich vor einiger Zeit für meine Gilde erstellt, als unsere Homepage noch im Bau war. Da sie inzwischen läuft, denke ich, es ist ok, wenn ich es hier veröffentliche. 
Zu dem Bild ist zu sagen, dass die Charaktere in ihrem Aussehen bei uns in der Gilde wirklich so existieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg, Ayrie


----------



## ego1899 (13. April 2008)

@ Krimson :

nur doof das es keinen "Bloodelf" im englischem gibt ^^ das englische wort für elf ist dwarf wenn ich mich nicht täusche :>


----------



## Fyneia (13. April 2008)

ma ne frage wie is bei dem bild die schrift mit dem blut gemacht? wer ne ahnung? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lowblade (13. April 2008)

ego1899 schrieb:


> nur doof das es keinen "Bloodelf" im englischem gibt ^^ das englische wort für elf ist dwarf wenn ich mich nicht täusche :>



löl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dwarf....





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



süüüüüß


----------



## Zorkal (13. April 2008)

ego1899 schrieb:


> @ Krimson :
> 
> nur doof das es keinen "Bloodelf" im englischem gibt ^^ das englische wort für elf ist dwarf wenn ich mich nicht täusche :>


Du täuscht dich.Dwarf=Zwerg.Elf=Elf


----------



## Purpurklinge (13. April 2008)

Da muss ich Zorkal zustimmen.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (14. April 2008)

nich sonderlich kreativ oder wertvoll, aber nen modelviewer bild^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ayrie (14. April 2008)

So, aus dem großen Bild oben ist inziwschen eine kleine Signatur geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



es müssen ja nicht immer große Bilder sein, die man mit ModelView erstellt, finde ich.


----------



## Kykosott (14. April 2008)

Fyneia schrieb:


> ma ne frage wie is bei dem bild die schrift mit dem blut gemacht? wer ne ahnung?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Du kannst mit Adobe Photoshop eine Form zeichnen, die rot ausfüllen und dann mit Fülloptionen solche tollen Effekte machen...
zumindest theoretisch...

mfg


----------



## Kykosott (14. April 2008)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Du täuscht dich.Dwarf=Zwerg.Elf=Elf



exakt


----------



## KICKASSEZ (14. April 2008)

Eldôdörté schrieb:


> Soo hab nach meinem Pala - Bild mich nochmal an Photoshop rangesetzt mit folgendem Ergebnis :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



style! so sehe ich auch bald aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KICKASSEZ (14. April 2008)

Lord schrieb:


> frisch aus der werkstatt ein 5 minuten werk  ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



eines der besten! quirai!! oldschool


----------



## Erzfeind (14. April 2008)

Hm, zählt denk ich mal auch zu:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Is ja auch ein Modelviewer-Bild ;P


----------



## Chicken_Fever (14. April 2008)

Hab mich auchmal im künstlern versucht ^^ bin aber kompletter anfänger in photoshop xD

also hier meine ersten 2 Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich werds weiter versuchen und hoffentlich bessere Ergebnisse erzielen. xD


----------



## Obi Style (14. April 2008)

Der Todesritter


----------



## Gemley (14. April 2008)

Hier is meins




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chicken_Fever (15. April 2008)

hab noch eins gemacht und sitz schonwieder am nächsten xD mir is in letzter zeit so sau langweilig ^^ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Purpurklinge (15. April 2008)

Ein bissl stumpf xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## buddabrot (15. April 2008)

Purpurklinge schrieb:


> Ein bissl stumpf xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...




looooooooooooooool


----------



## Pan - Cake (15. April 2008)

hier mal mein profil bild




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neotrion (15. April 2008)

Purpurklinge schrieb:


> Ein bissl stumpf xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...




rofl^^ so geil...
obenrechtsindermittedaunten ist einer!


----------



## LorthBoggy (15. April 2008)

Das sind meine ersten versuche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





brauch nur noch einen Hintergrund 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magni (15. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Onimon (15. April 2008)

Hier auch nochmal was von mir....
Hope you like it 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## böseee (16. April 2008)

so das erste hab ich mal schnell gemacht aus nem alten screen.das andere mit bisschen mehr aufwand hoffe es gefällt euch!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg böseee


----------



## Purpurklinge (16. April 2008)

@böseee

Sehen nicht übel aus, sind nur kaum erkennbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vllt. kannste sie ja mal bei Imageshack hochladen: http://imageshack.us
und dann hier per "img" Kommando einfügen!


----------



## böseee (16. April 2008)

ok hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

und hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja sind nur urls aber des mit dem img kommando weis ich ncih wies geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


meine tante edith sagt: geht ja doch nicht nur die urls


----------



## LorthBoggy (16. April 2008)

Noch eins mit Hintergrund

könnt ihr mir noch sagen wie man zb. einen zweiten char hinzufügt oder etwas schreibt?
Danke schon mal für die Antworten


mfg


----------



## Purpurklinge (18. April 2008)

LorthBoggy schrieb:


> Noch eins mit Hintergrund
> 
> könnt ihr mir noch sagen wie man zb. einen zweiten char hinzufügt oder etwas schreibt?
> Danke schon mal für die Antworten
> mfg



Wenn du zwei Chars machen willst, machst du einen Screenshot vom ersten und fügst den dann als Hintergrund für den zweiten ein.
Schreiben tust du am besten mit einem Bildbearbeitungsprogramm, da reicht eigentlich schon Microsofts "Paint", ich würd dir aber "GIMP" empfehlen.

Und noch eins kleines von mir^^:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S.: Der Gnom wurde noch nicht gefunden!


----------



## Loktor (18. April 2008)

Purpurklinge schrieb:


> Ein bissl stumpf xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eeeemmm..., es gibt keinen?!


----------



## Morcan (18. April 2008)

Loktor schrieb:


> Eeeemmm..., es gibt keinen?!


 Versteckt sich hinterm 3. Stern von links unten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (18. April 2008)

Morcan schrieb:


> Versteckt sich hinterm 3. Stern von links unten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ah, jetzt auch gefunden, danke


----------



## Neque neque (18. April 2008)

Morcan schrieb:


> Versteckt sich hinterm 3. Stern von links unten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hab noch einen, der 25.937 stern von dem 3. von oben in der mitte aus


----------



## Morcan (18. April 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> hab noch einen, der 25.937 stern von dem 3. von oben in der mitte aus



Das is n zu klein geratener Zwerg mit Haarausfall


----------



## Neque neque (18. April 2008)

Morcan schrieb:


> Das is n zu klein geratener Zwerg mit Haarausfall


ach, stimmt, sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Megamage (18. April 2008)

@BÖÖSSEE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wie haste das erste mit Ragi usw gemacht sieht gut aus und ach Irfanview ist das behinderste Bildprogramm was ich je gesehen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Megamage (18. April 2008)

Ich habe auch noch einen!!!

Hier ist das PIC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Megamage (18. April 2008)

Onimon schrieb:


> Hier auch nochmal was von mir....
> Hope you like it
> 
> 
> ...




Wie haste das Gemacht!? Nach der URL haste ne eigene website oder das Pic geklaut!!!


----------



## Megamage (18. April 2008)

/push


----------



## Marki4 (18. April 2008)

Hier ist mein Pic



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marki4 (18. April 2008)

Hier ist mein Pic



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vérwanord (18. April 2008)

Neues von mir:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zur Erklärung: Links Draenei (S1 Priester), dann Blutelf (T3 Magier), Nachtelf (T3 Schurke) und Mensch (S1 Schurke).


----------



## Megamage (19. April 2008)

Was benutzte für Bildprogramm oder wie machste das sieht fett aus?


----------



## LorthBoggy (19. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vérwanord (21. April 2008)

Megamage schrieb:


> Was benutzte für Bildprogramm oder wie machste das sieht fett aus?



Auja ich fühle mich geehrt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich mach es mir sehr einfach: gewünschtes Bild erstellen (Ich hab 1. N811 genommen, dann Mensch, dann den Draenei und dann den Blutelf, weshalb derselbe im vordergrund ist). Nach der erstellung als Screenshot abspeichern. Modelviewer neustarten, neuen Charakter erstellen und als Hintergrund das vorige Bild nehmen. Dann dieses Bild mit den 2 Charakteren (bei mir Nachtelf und Mensch) als Screenshot abspeichern und als Hintergrund für den 3. Charakter nehmen. Und immer so weiter, bis kein Platz mehr ist, wie bei mir. 

Mein Bild wir bei mir als IPB Bild angezeigt?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avalanche (21. April 2008)

Diese sog. "IPB-Bilder" (was auch immer das ist) werden bei mir nicht angezeigt.


----------



## Vérwanord (21. April 2008)

Hehe Avalanche, nettes Avatar!

Anstelle dem Bild wird ein Link names IPB Bild angezeigt, der zur ImageShack seite führt, diese meldet aber einen Seitenladefehler. 
Und zusätzlich dauert das Laden dieser Seite überdurchschnittlich lange... Bitte kein Servercrash...

EDIT: Oh, werden wieder angezeigt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cartman31 (22. April 2008)

Für Lynch, dem wohl besten Psychopaten der Spielewelt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jamain (22. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zugegeben, bassiert auf einem Screenshot, wollte es euch aber trotzdem nicht vorenthalten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Für groß draufklicken


----------



## Phobius (23. April 2008)

So hier mal ein Beitrag von mir ^^

Ich find den Troll einfach ... ähm ... sexy is das falsche Wort ... *gg*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (23. April 2008)

hoffe das hochladen ging:

Edit: hmmm wie bekomm ich ein bild hier rein
Edit2: wenn es jetzt net geht weiß ich auch net weiter



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Purpurklinge (24. April 2008)

Lalala...*geht pfeifend vorbei und schubst den Thread nach oben*

und achja, an alle die Sagen in WoW gäbe es keine Drogen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Purpurklinge (25. April 2008)

Und noch eins^^:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zla$h (25. April 2008)

wow tolle sachen


----------



## kinglose (25. April 2008)

also ich hab das ganze mal mit photoshop gemacht und eine sehr bekannte kampagne nachgeahmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hf




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## headegg (25. April 2008)

hmm... ich hätt grad ne lustige idee nur fehln mir dazu was^^

kann mir ma einer pls schreibn wie ich des pala equip find?^^

mfg samoru


----------



## Vérwanord (25. April 2008)

@headegg: 

Rasse wählen, dann Geschlecht. Aussehen des Charakters optimieren. Dann auf "Charakter" und auf "Load Item Set". Dort "des Lichtbringers" in die Suchmaske eingeben. (unter "Filter:") Schon hast du die 3 Rüstungsets des T6:   DD, Healer, Tank, sehen alle gleich aus. Sieht sehr sexy an einem BE aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tip: Schau dir mal unter "Tabard" den "Honor Hold Tabard" und den "Tabard of Stormwind" an. Sind allerdings Alli-Items soweit ich das weiß.


----------



## Magni (26. April 2008)

Tabard of Stormwind gibs nur nirgents 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn dann hätte ich mir den ma ganz schnell geholt ^^


----------



## Cadmus (26. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (26. April 2008)

mal eine frage: immer wenn ich im modelviewer einen hintergrund einfüge, laggt schlagartig alles... woran liegt das?


----------



## Purpurklinge (26. April 2008)

Dank Inspiration von Kinglose:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cadmus (26. April 2008)

Hier nochmal eins von mir:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kinglose (26. April 2008)

hehe ...war mir ne freude 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 deins ist auch sehrgut !
btw---leider konnt ichs nicht mit der originalen ipod schrift machen...der font(schriftart) kostet um die 30dollar...und das für nen kleines pic ist zuviel


----------



## Purpurklinge (26. April 2008)

Hätte ich auch net gemacht hab einfach iwas von Gimp genommen^^


----------



## headegg (26. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



is mir  letztens so spontan die idee für gekommen...^^

mir fehlt leider "SPARTAAA!" schriftart aber ich hoff es verfehlt seine wirkung auch so nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Purpurklinge (26. April 2008)

headegg schrieb:


> is mir  letztens so spontan die idee für gekommen...^^
> 
> mir fehlt leider "SPARTAAA!" schriftart aber ich hoff es verfehlt seine wirkung auch so nich
> 
> ...



wie geil^^


----------



## Cadmus (27. April 2008)

Na, wo abgekupfert?^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Inexort (27. April 2008)

Hab mich auch mal hingesetzt und schnell was mit GIMP gemacht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe es gefällt euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Als Hintergrund dient dieses schöne Bild:
http://kkart.deviantart.com/art/A-Slowdown...unrise-83963901


----------



## Purpurklinge (27. April 2008)

Wie hast du dieses hübsche Leuchten eingebaut?^^


----------



## Chrissian (27. April 2008)

Ist das nicht die Sonne im Hintergrund?!


----------



## zificult (27. April 2008)

Cadmus schrieb:


> Na, wo abgekupfert?^^
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


DAS find ich geil


----------



## Schwuuu (27. April 2008)

@Purpurklinge
kannste in gimp mit der funktion "Supernova" machen.


----------



## Purpurklinge (27. April 2008)

super danke!


----------



## Elgabron (27. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meins


----------



## schlen (27. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Purpurklinge (27. April 2008)

Cool, hatn bissl was von Wachsfiguren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cadmus (27. April 2008)

zificult schrieb:


> DAS find ich geil



danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nur existieren 2 von den 3en net mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vérwanord (27. April 2008)

Magni schrieb:


> Tabard of Stormwind gibs nur nirgents
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mal in Deutsch gesucht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Hexerbilder sehen sehr schön aus! Besonders das erste! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cadmus (27. April 2008)

@Inexort: ich persönlich hätte eher Hidden_Planet genommen, ist net gar so grell....aber letztlich geschmackssache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vérwanord (27. April 2008)

FÜR DIE ALLIANZ!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Purpurklinge (27. April 2008)

Und noch eins^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (27. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Purpurklinge (28. April 2008)

*hust*Schultertitten*hust*


----------



## Vérwanord (28. April 2008)

Nette Idee! Und dann noch mit einem Blutelf... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Purpurklinge (28. April 2008)

@Vérwanord schicke signatur^^


----------



## Cadmus (28. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vérwanord (28. April 2008)

Purpurklinge schrieb:


> @Vérwanord schicke signatur^^



Danke nicht mir, danke DamokIes! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Barimäus (28. April 2008)

Ich habe grad auch noch etwas gebastelt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe es gefällt euch ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cadmus (28. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## v3n0m (29. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A-N-N-A (29. April 2008)

Diesen kleinen Beitrag habe ich für eine nette Aktion von Thiluvien in der Community gemacht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (29. April 2008)

Nephridil schrieb:


> und noch welche hinterher




super bilder kannst mri ja mal welche schicken^^

das ober auch^^

mfg


----------



## Cadmus (29. April 2008)

und hier mal mein (fast) kompletter Verein, sprich Gilde:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zificult (29. April 2008)

Barimäus schrieb:


> Ich habe grad auch noch etwas gebastelt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ftw^^


----------



## Jeanie (29. April 2008)

Hab mich auch mal dran versucht , die priesterin meiner freundin und mein schami (die neuen heroic faustwaffen gabs im modelviewer leider net ) .  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Purpurklinge (30. April 2008)

hübsch gemacht, ich liebe den kriegstiger^^


----------



## Purpurklinge (1. Mai 2008)

nr.10:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Purpurklinge (3. Mai 2008)

hups...


----------



## Steamie (4. Mai 2008)

ich hatte auch mal langeweile und das is draus geworden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und da draus dann halt meine signatur.


----------



## Deaty (4. Mai 2008)

Wie findet ihr meinen Entwurf?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nightb3rt (4. Mai 2008)

*macht einfach mal mit* fleißige Blogleser dürften das Bild kennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lewa (4. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kritik(auch positive) bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: entschuldigt die auflösung!


----------



## Purpurklinge (4. Mai 2008)

Deaty schrieb:


> Wie findet ihr meinen Entwurf?



Sehr hübsch nur das Leuchten stört mich persönlich ein wenig.

Nightb3rt: Dieser knitter Look ist echt stark

Und Lewa: Bitte etwas kleiner, aber die Schrift ist cool^^


----------



## Purpurklinge (7. Mai 2008)

Mal wieder push mit nr.11:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (7. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PsychoStyle (8. Mai 2008)

Na gut, hier ganz schnell gebastelt, für ILLIDAN!^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




wenn ich mal mehr zeit habe kommt noch was besseres 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cadmus (8. Mai 2008)

@ Vanía: SEHR SEHR nice, die Bilder!!!

Hab da auch noch mal was gebastelt^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (8. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yadiz (9. Mai 2008)

Murloc1



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Murloc2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naga



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Muddern (9. Mai 2008)

WTF? alter hammer geile bilder Yadiz *beide daumen hoch* vorallem das mit der nagar gefällt mir echt schick geworden


----------



## Cadmus (10. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (10. Mai 2008)

Jo, echt geile Bilder Yadiz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sind echt schön geworden...
@ Cadmus: Ty 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 is ja eig auch net schwer sole bilder zu machen, oder? naja es sei denn es werden richtige meisterstücke


----------



## Cadmus (10. Mai 2008)

Stimmt schon, Vanía, aber ich denke, so viele Profis haben wir hier ja auch net.....

Wenn doch, MELDET EUCH mal und zeigt euer Können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerhart (10. Mai 2008)

Hier mal nen Bild von der Band ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cadmus (11. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Purpurklinge (12. Mai 2008)

DAs zwete find ich besonders hübsch Cadmus...
Mal sehen vllt mach ich heute auch noch eins


----------



## buechse (12. Mai 2008)

@Yadiz
Murloc2 finde ich grandios, schon allein von der Idee her! Die Perspektive ist super und diese kleine Ecke, die noch nicht fertig gemalt ist... ich bin begeistert ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fundixi (12. Mai 2008)

In der neusten Version zum downloaden scheint ein Virus drin zu sein ... *angsthab* 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MagicXXL (12. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



cu Jazzik


----------



## Vanía (12. Mai 2008)

schick schick Jazzik.... vor allem das 2.^^ aber ich find 's gibt hier viel zu viele wl's und rogues.... druids, priests und hunter... sind echt selten.... aber auhc die können gut aussehn ;p


----------



## sHayLen (13. Mai 2008)

Hi,
also erst mal: Sehr schöne Arbeiten von Yadiz und MagicXXL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .....Wie lange habt ihr für die Bilder gebraucht und weche Progs. benutzt ihr?

Hier ist einer meiner Versuche:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und noch mal in Detail:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yadiz (13. Mai 2008)

Hiho,

thx dür alle Comments  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Joa, für die Bilder hab ich unterschiedlich lange gebraucht. Im Schnitt etwa 45-120 Minuten.

Benutzt habe ich Photofiltre, Photoshop, Model Viewer, WoW World Viewer und etliche kostenlose Brushes von deviantart.com

mfg


----------



## NeoWalker (13. Mai 2008)

Ich hab mal aus langeweile auch nen Bild gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Es ist nicht das beste aber ich bin stolz drauf !!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrissian (13. Mai 2008)

Wie kann man Bilder so einfügen,dass sofort das Bild angezeigt wird,und nicht ein Link zum Bild??????


----------



## BloodyEyeX (13. Mai 2008)

[img.]Link vom Bild[/img] 

nur ohne den Punkt hinter img

Also erst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cadmus (13. Mai 2008)

Yadiz schrieb:


> Hiho,
> 
> thx dür alle Comments
> 
> ...



Photoshop...aua!

der kostet doch einiges.

Als KOSTENLOSE Alternative kann und muss ich da THE GIMP empfehlen.


----------



## Chrissian (13. Mai 2008)

...


----------



## Cay (13. Mai 2008)

Edit: Bin jetzt inner Selbsthilfegruppe...

"Ich darf mich nicht über Elfen lustig machen!"
- den Satz sag ich mir jetzt 3mal pro Stunde, der Doc meint das Hilft gegen meine ausgeprägte Feindseeligkeit gegen Elfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cadmus (14. Mai 2008)

Mal was für die Hordis (net bös gemeint, aber bei uns im Realmpool gewinnt ihr immer, also hier die "Rache")



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und @Chrissian: sry, aber ich bin nunmal eingefleischter Verfechter der Open Scource Sachen, darunter GIMP!


----------



## PseudoPsycho (15. Mai 2008)

Hab jetzt mal aus Langeweile n bissle rumgewerkelt und die beiden Hauptspersohnen aus meiner Lieblingsvideospielreihe (Legacy of Kain) nachgebaut. ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falkox (15. Mai 2008)

Hallo

Bin ganz neu hier und hab auchmal was mit dem Modelviever gebastelt.

Benutz hab ich nur Modelviever und Photoshop, wobei ich das mit den Schatten noch nicht wirklich hinbekommen habe =( 
(würde mich über Tipps freunen Yadiz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )

Hoffe es gefällt euch



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Purpurklinge (19. Mai 2008)

So, Nr.12 mein (vorerst) letztes "Werk".
Ein wenig kritisch, ich hoffe es gefällt euch ;-)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cadmus (20. Mai 2008)

Purpurklinge schrieb:


> So, Nr.12 mein (vorerst) letztes "Werk".
> Ein wenig kritisch, ich hoffe es gefällt euch ;-)
> 
> 
> ...




ENDGEIL!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mehr davon, Purpur!


----------



## Deathsoull (20. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Cool wa?^^


----------



## böseee (20. Mai 2008)

ja weil seine stannge braun is


----------



## Purpurklinge (21. Mai 2008)

Cadmus schrieb:


> ENDGEIL!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Arg, du verführst mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cadmus (22. Mai 2008)

Purpurklinge schrieb:


> Arg, du verführst mich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ÄÄÄÄHMMMM..wie jetzt???? verführen?? oO *g*

ich sag doch nur, dass mir deine arbeiten gefallen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bzw ich finds lustig^^


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (22. Mai 2008)

hier was lustiges von mir^^
so in 2-3 mins aus langewiele mit gimp gemacht
klick


----------



## Raheema (22. Mai 2008)

wie kann man denn das programm starten ?


----------



## BloodyEyeX (22. Mai 2008)

Mit der Datei "wowmodelview" in deinem wowmodelview-0.5.09c Ordner den du erhältst wenn du dem Modelviewer runterlädst.
Sollte das deine Frage nicht beantworten frag doch bitte etwas genauer als 





> wie kann man denn das programm starten ?


Dann helf ich gerne.

btw. Hab auch nen Fire Mage und steh dazu.


----------



## Raheema (23. Mai 2008)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Mit der Datei "wowmodelview" in deinem wowmodelview-0.5.09c Ordner den du erhältst wenn du dem Modelviewer runterlädst.
> Sollte das deine Frage nicht beantworten frag doch bitte etwas genauer als
> Dann helf ich gerne.
> 
> btw. Hab auch nen Fire Mage und steh dazu.




hm ja fast aber ich hab das in einer Zip datei muss ich das irgenwo rein machen ?


----------



## Purpurklinge (23. Mai 2008)

Cadmus schrieb:


> ÄÄÄÄHMMMM..wie jetzt???? verführen?? oO *g*
> 
> ich sag doch nur, dass mir deine arbeiten gefallen....
> 
> ...



Weiterzumachen! Du verführst mich weiterzumachen men ich!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Barimäus (23. Mai 2008)

so ich habe gerade noch einmal 2 Bilder ausgegraben, die ich vor einem oder zwei Monaten erstellt habe ^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Purpurklinge (23. Mai 2008)

Barimäus schrieb:


> so ich habe gerade noch einmal 2 Bilder ausgegraben, die ich vor einem oder zwei Monaten erstellt habe ^^


 
Das letzte gefällt mir sehr gut!


----------



## Kronas (25. Mai 2008)

mein modelviewer laggt wenn ich hintergründe einsetze
kann ich das irgendwie ändern?


----------



## Vexoka (25. Mai 2008)

Barimäus schrieb:


> so ich habe gerade noch einmal 2 Bilder ausgegraben, die ich vor einem oder zwei Monaten erstellt habe ^^



Jo die sehen echt gut aus ^^

Ps: toller name  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Purpurklinge (28. Mai 2008)

1. push
2. Colle Signaturenbild Vexoka (direkt mal download)


----------



## Raheema (28. Mai 2008)

Kurze frage ich kann meinen Model dingabums nicht hoch laden ? 

warum nicht ?


----------



## Davidor (28. Mai 2008)

Mal nen BIldschirmhintergrund gebastelt,wie gefällts?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davidor (28. Mai 2008)

Ich push den Thread mal ganz frech 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (28. Mai 2008)

kann wer mir sagen warum ich meine Bild nicht hochladen kann ?


----------



## Davidor (28. Mai 2008)

Raheema schrieb:


> kann wer mir sagen warum ich meine Bild nicht hochladen kann ?



Hat bei mir auch net gefunzt,einfach bei abload.de oder imageshack.us hochladen und dann hier verlinken^^


----------



## Raheema (28. Mai 2008)

mein erster versuch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=screenshot_1011qt.bmp


----------



## Purpurklinge (29. Mai 2008)

Raheema schrieb:


> mein erster versuch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ist doch schon sehr hübsch! Jetzt noch ein bisschen bearbeiten und es wird perfekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xiena (29. Mai 2008)

Davidor schrieb:


> Mal nen BIldschirmhintergrund gebastelt,wie gefällts?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nunja.. schwebende figuren ..^^ nicht mein Fall das Bild


----------



## Raheema (29. Mai 2008)

jo mudd ich dann ma gucken


----------



## Prêdator (29. Mai 2008)

So ich hab heute mal mein ersten Versuch gestartet raus gekommen is das


----------



## Purpurklinge (30. Mai 2008)

Prêdator schrieb:


> So ich hab heute mal mein ersten Versuch gestartet raus gekommen is das



Den Gnom find ich etwas zu kantig, er soll doch weglaufen, oder verstehe ich da was falsch?
Die Aussage müsste natülich heißen "Für die Allianz" aber das ist ein anderes Thema  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ansonsten schon ganz gut!


----------



## Arthurossos (30. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
wollte mal mein Bild presentieren.Hat keine 5 minuten gedauert und so sieht es auch aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davidor (31. Mai 2008)

Idee ist nett,finde aber,das Bild ist ziemlich gequetscht,kann das sein?^^


----------



## Purpurklinge (31. Mai 2008)

Davidor schrieb:


> Idee ist nett,finde aber,das Bild ist ziemlich gequetscht,kann das sein?^^



Dem möchte ich mich anschließen.


----------



## Boddakiller (31. Mai 2008)

nicht schlecht die Bilder, nice !


----------



## Lilynight (31. Mai 2008)

*Hallöle!
Ich hoffe ich weiche nicht all zu sehr von dem Thema ab, möchte aber auch was reinposten .
Erstellt hab ich es dank WoW ModelViwer und auch meinem Bilderbearbeitungs Programm Photo Impact 11.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




...Das hier sind meine 2 Maincharaktere- Die Nachelf-Priesterin und Blutelf- Paladina. *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karandu (1. Juni 2008)

So, hier ist meins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nephridil (1. Juni 2008)

Hier mal wieder eins von meiner Schamanin...diesmal das Sommerbild :-)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Virgotaurus (1. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mein erstes ^^

ps: die andern bilder sind echt ma geil... Gz allen


----------



## Undeadmaster (1. Juni 2008)

Das hab ich schnell auf 10 minuten gemacht.

Kritik erwünscht!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mettymatze (1. Juni 2008)

Ich habe mich auch mal an dem model viewer versucht.

Hier das Ergebnis:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dual staff ftw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.Martin (1. Juni 2008)

[attachment=3174:Wallpaper.jpg]

Ist mein Erstes! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Grafiktechnisch hab ich es nicht so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Itto (1. Juni 2008)

auch ma eins gemacht ist so naja^^ muss noch was üben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eagle Wraith (1. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider kein Hintergrund, da immer so komische weisse Ränder zurückbleiben, wenn man es auf einen Hintergrund einfügt... Gibt es da irgendeine Möglichkeit ausser die einzeln per Hand wegzumachen...? Als Anmerkung noch: Benutze für das Zeugs da Gimp... Auch wenn ich da nur zur Hälfte drauskomme. ;D


----------



## Mr.Martin (1. Juni 2008)

Benutzt du den Zauberstab? Dann versuch mal Schwelle oder so was in der Art zu verstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Royalto (1. Juni 2008)

Hier mal meins:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eagle Wraith (1. Juni 2008)

Ja, ich benutze den Zauberstab... Wenn ich allerdings an der Schwelle rumspiele verschwindet bevor alle Ränder weg sind auch Teil der Schulterpanzerung der Blutelfe sowie deren Gesicht. Das ist da natürlich nicht so ganz praktisch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mettymatze (1. Juni 2008)

Eagle schrieb:


> Ja, ich benutze den Zauberstab... Wenn ich allerdings an der Schwelle rumspiele verschwindet bevor alle Ränder weg sind auch Teil der Schulterpanzerung der Blutelfe sowie deren Gesicht. Das ist da natürlich nicht so ganz praktisch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



versuch ma im viewer die hintergrundfarbe auf grün, blau oder pink (die farbe sollte NICHT in deinem vordergrund vorkommt) zu setzen. das sollte das freistellen per zauberstab vereinfachen.


----------



## Purpurklinge (1. Juni 2008)

Wooohooo, wiedermal sehr hübsche Werke meine Damen und Herren, ich bin begeistert!


----------



## Eagle Wraith (1. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Endprodukt nach etwa 20 Minuten googeln und etwa gleich lang um das Bild fertigzustellen. Für alle, die das gleiche Problem hatten wie ich: Per Zauberstab auf die Fläche benutzen, Rechtsklick drauf, Auswahl auswählen (


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), Vergrössern... und schliesslich die Auswahl um 1 Pixel vergrössern. Damit nimmt's überall einen Pixel mehr mit und sollte so eigentlich alle solche Probleme mit übrigem weissen Rand beenden. Kann zwar ab und an mal bisschen mehr abschneiden als gewollt aber auf die Schnelle sehr nützlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Megamage (1. Juni 2008)

Kann mir wer mit Gimp helfen wenn ich mit dem Zauberstab alles makiere und dann es rauskopieren will, dann kopiert er alles um den Character? Wie mache ich das ich den Char kopiere?


----------



## seymerbo (1. Juni 2008)

Royalto schrieb:


> Hier mal meins:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






iwie erinnerrt mich dass an pokemon , mhh kp xD


----------



## Purpurklinge (1. Juni 2008)

seymerbo schrieb:


> iwie erinnerrt mich dass an pokemon , mhh kp xD



Du hast recht XD Aber hübsch ist es allemal!


----------



## Megamage (1. Juni 2008)

Kann mir wer mit Gimp helfen wenn ich mit dem Zauberstab alles makiere und dann es rauskopieren will, dann kopiert er alles um den Character? Wie mache ich das ich den Char kopiere?


----------



## Trixer (1. Juni 2008)

sind sehr schöne bei meins, welches schon entwas älter ist folgt jetzt


----------



## Trixer (1. Juni 2008)

http://img529.imageshack.us/my.php?image=s...nshot123gb4.png

da isses sollte funktionieren der link


----------



## Royalto (1. Juni 2008)

So und noch einen weils mir so spaß gemacht hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ok für alle die Machinima Nummer 1 kennen: Ist ein wenig an Tales of the Past 3 angelehnt. Aber B11 und kein Ashbringer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Royalto (1. Juni 2008)

Purpurklinge schrieb:


> Du hast recht XD Aber hübsch ist es allemal!



lol wo ihr es sagt habt ihr recht. Wie hieß das ding noch gleich? Lavados genau. Ne irgendjemand hatte hier schon was mit diesen klauen gemacht das fand ich klasse und dacht mir machste auch was damit.
Und danke für das Lob


----------



## .Blôôdy. (1. Juni 2008)

[attachment=3180:indiana_jones.JPG]

Joa Hab ich mal gebastelt hoffe es gefällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cadmus (2. Juni 2008)

Megamage schrieb:


> Kann mir wer mit Gimp helfen wenn ich mit dem Zauberstab alles makiere und dann es rauskopieren will, dann kopiert er alles um den Character? Wie mache ich das ich den Char kopiere?



Also ich weiss jetzt nicht, welche Version du verwendest, aber die aktuelle - 2.4.5 - hat eien Option "Vordergrundobjekt markieren", damit gehts eigentlich recht leicht.

Ansonsten: wenn bei dir statt des Chars die Umgebung kopiert wird, solltest du vorher die Auswahl invertieren!

LG


----------



## Steelbone (2. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trixer (2. Juni 2008)

@ steelbone
is der wl echt mit model viewer gemacht?? sieht mir bisschen "zu echt" aus ^^
edith entschuldigt sich für den doppelpost


----------



## Trixer (2. Juni 2008)

@ steelbone
is der wl echt mit model viewer gemacht?? sieht mir bisschen "zu echt" aus ^^


----------



## Megamage (2. Juni 2008)

Hier is meins mal!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 [attachment=3182:Hexer_naxx.jpg]


----------



## Steelbone (2. Juni 2008)

Trixer schrieb:


> @ steelbone
> is der wl echt mit model viewer gemacht?? sieht mir bisschen "zu echt" aus ^^
> edith entschuldigt sich für den doppelpost



Jo mit 3DMax noch nachtgerendert und beleuchted.


----------



## Fröggi1 (2. Juni 2008)

So ich hab auch mal bischen rumprobiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fröggi1 (2. Juni 2008)

und hier ist mein 2tes.^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m1Cha (2. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Purpurklinge (2. Juni 2008)

Wow, das ist wirklich schön!


----------



## Royalto (2. Juni 2008)

und noch eins:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das über mir find ich auch toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mysos (3. Juni 2008)

Hier mal meine Werke, sind schon etwas älter:

[attachment=3189:beast275pz9.jpg]
[attachment=3190:gotcha75kw5.jpg]
[attachment=3191:prockjump75lz8.jpg]
[attachment=3192:shaliyaeuleal1.jpg]


----------



## L-MWarFReak (3. Juni 2008)

WOW das niveau hat sich ganz schön gesteigert als ich hier das letze mal mit gemacht habe xD^^

Jetzt habe ich auch wieder lust >.< kommt gleich eins^^



LG

Edit: oh ne doch kein bock xD aber echt gute sachen dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG


----------



## STAR1988 (3. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrissian (3. Juni 2008)

eine noob frage xD

ich hab jetzt zum beispiel durch modelview 2 nachtelfen auf eine ebene gebracht.

Wie kann ich das machen,dass der eine hinter dem anderen steht,aber nicht ganz verschwindet?!

die überschneiden sich irgendwie und dann verlier ich die hälfte von dem einen nachtelfen.

und noch ne frage:
hat einer vllt auch ne alternative zu photoshop? weil ich komm damit echt net klar^^


----------



## Mysos (3. Juni 2008)

Ich benutze gimp2, gibts kostenlos im Netz.
Da dann einfach mit dem Tool "Zauberstab" rumprobieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Royalto (3. Juni 2008)

STAR1988 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 sag mal ich hab die schon öfters gesehen aber woher hast du diese Blizzard schrift?
und... das bild ist echt geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Waldschurke (3. Juni 2008)

[attachment=3198:Todesritter_6.jpg]

Meins net super aber für den Anfang XD


----------



## Waldschurke (3. Juni 2008)

Nummer 1 einfach anderst passt leider net drauf komischerweise :-(


----------



## STAR1988 (3. Juni 2008)

Royalto schrieb:


> sag mal ich hab die schon öfters gesehen aber woher hast du diese Blizzard schrift?
> und... das bild ist echt geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mit nem programm die .mpq datei im WoW ordner geöffnet da sind die alle drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich kann sie dir aber auch schicken wende mir deine icq nummer oder so gibst.


----------



## Megamage (3. Juni 2008)

STAR1988 schrieb:


> Mit nem programm die .mpq datei im WoW ordner geöffnet da sind die alle drin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Schick sie mir pls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Megamage (3. Juni 2008)

Hier nochn paar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Corrvyn (4. Juni 2008)

Fröggi schrieb:


> und hier ist mein 2tes.^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cooles Bild! Wenn du noch die Rechtschreibung korrigierst speicher ich es mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es heißt Rogue nicht Rouge (also Schurke, nicht Wangen-Makeup 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ganz richtig wäre: "Rogues do it from behind"

*Klugscheißmodus aus* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cadmus (4. Juni 2008)

Mysos schrieb:


> Ich benutze gimp2, gibts kostenlos im Netz.
> Da dann einfach mit dem Tool "Zauberstab" rumprobieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aktuell sogar 2.4.5

www.gimp.org


----------



## Mysos (4. Juni 2008)

und noch eins gefunden:
[attachment=3208:Hunt.JPG]


----------



## Purpurklinge (5. Juni 2008)

Sobald mir wieder was sozialkritisches einfällt, mach ich auch wieder eins^^


----------



## Megamage (6. Juni 2008)

Setz auch gleich mal noch was rein


----------



## Ravess (6. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shamozz (6. Juni 2008)

Ravess schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sehr schön!


----------



## Megamage (6. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine neue Sigi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Megamage (6. Juni 2008)

Is wirklich gut wie gemacht? @ Ravess


----------



## BloodyEyeX (7. Juni 2008)

nice. haste den hintergrund selbst gemacht Ravess? = ) sehr cool


----------



## Ravess (7. Juni 2008)

Den Hintergrund hab ich von irgendner Seite, Bilder vom Universum gibts ja schließlich genug ;D

Den Rest hab ich mit dem GIMP-Dings gemacht... Multiplikation FTW! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyyres (7. Juni 2008)

Ich habs leider nicht so toll mit solchen Programmen drauf , kann mir wer vllt nen cooles Bild für meinem Desktop machen?

Sollte nen Smite N811 Priester sein :X

Für die leute die vllt nicht wissen was ein Smite Priester ist schaut auf meinem Blog Pics+Skillbaum+Videos


Wäre echt nett

MFG Tyyres <3


----------



## yilmo (7. Juni 2008)

Sry hatte kaum zeit weil ich gleich weg muss aber hab fix was gemacht heut abend gehts weiter x) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ikku (7. Juni 2008)

So.. jetzt mach ich auch mal mit :>

Eigentlich wollte ich ursprünglich das traditionelle Schneewittchen machen, hab aber kein passendes Kleidchen gefunden und irgendwie kam mir bei der Suche danach die Idee, ein böses Schneewittchen zu erschaffen... Naja, soweit mein Gedankengang :>
Ich hab aber anstatt Zwerge lieber die Gnome genommen weil die eher an die Disney-Zwerge erinnern ;D




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (7. Juni 2008)

Eine Frage: Nachdem ich ein Modell mit Animation gemacht habe, wie kann ich das Modell dann in ein anderes Bild einfügen ohne das "Gesamtbild"? Also Nur das Modell(Die Umrisse ohne den Rest)

Habe mir jetzt ncith alles durchgelesen also falls das schon gefragt wurde: Sry


----------



## Purpurklinge (7. Juni 2008)

Tyyres schrieb:


> Ich habs leider nicht so toll mit solchen Programmen drauf , kann mir wer vllt nen cooles Bild für meinem Desktop machen?
> Sollte nen Smite N811 Priester sein :X
> Für die leute die vllt nicht wissen was ein Smite Priester ist schaut auf meinem Blog Pics+Skillbaum+Videos
> Wäre echt nett
> MFG Tyyres <3



So, ich hab mal was gebastelt. Da ich nicht weiß wie deine Bildschirmauflösung ist hab ich es einafch so gemacht. Sollte es doch anders sein, bitte melden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider ist die Auflösung übel. Kennt jemand eine gute Alternative zu Imageshack, bei der man auch größere Bilder hochladen kann?

Edit: So über Zshare gings wunderbar, hoffe es gefällt dir jetzt =) (für alle Interessierten: http://www.zshare.net/image/132655838d930ce7/


----------



## Purpurklinge (8. Juni 2008)

Und noch eins für Schattenpriester:
screenshot_115_edited.bmp - 2.85MB


----------



## waven (8. Juni 2008)

HuHu,

nach einer längeren Zeit wo ich keine Lust mehr hatte, Models zu erstellen, hatts mich nun wieder gepackt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Werde morgen mal wieder eins hochladen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (9. Juni 2008)

Hier mal wat von mir:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## STAR1988 (9. Juni 2008)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Es heißt "Rogue" =)


----------



## LiangZhou (9. Juni 2008)

>.< Verkack ich IMMER




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Purpurklinge (9. Juni 2008)

Arrrrrrrrrrg und ich dachte, das ewige "Rouge" Geflame hätte selbige ausgerottet -.-


----------



## Raheema (9. Juni 2008)

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=schurkeuui.bmp
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=screenshot_1004ag.bmp










Ich hab eine frage wie kann ich das mit den animationen machen?


----------



## schlen (9. Juni 2008)

Steelbone schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
du bist echt selten dreißt. Nimmst einfach mein rendering, verschandest es mit diesem Schriftzug und gibst das Bild dann noch als deins aus. 
Ganz großes Tennis. So ist das also wenn man selber nichts kann...


----------



## Steelbone (10. Juni 2008)

schlen schrieb:


> du bist echt selten dreißt. Nimmst einfach mein rendering, verschandest es mit diesem Schriftzug und gibst das Bild dann noch als deins aus.
> Ganz großes Tennis. So ist das also wenn man selber nichts kann...




ich glaube nicht das ich nix drauf habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




aber einbildung ist ja auch ne bildung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Purpurklinge (11. Juni 2008)

Steelbone schrieb:


> ich glaube nicht das ich nix drauf habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da muss ich dir Recht geben!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sieht wirklich gut aus, abgesehen davon ist MIR klar, dass man mit Programmen wie 3D Max solche hübsche Sachen hinbekommt.


----------



## LiangZhou (11. Juni 2008)

Hier wieder zwei Bilder:
Das erste war eigentlich vorgesehn aber durch undankbaren Dank habe ich es geändert: Sie da das zweite




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (11. Juni 2008)

kruze frage wie kann man das bild hier ein fügen weil wenn ich das machen geht das nicht


----------



## Huntermoon (12. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine Kleine Kollage zum Thema Trolle,
Hoffentlich gefältelt es euch^^


----------



## .Côco (12. Juni 2008)

Ich hab gestern abend auch mal wieder gebastelt und das ist das Ergebnis  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Purpurklinge (13. Juni 2008)

Wow, das ist wirklich schön. (Auch wenn ich kein Freund von Blutelfen bin ;] )


----------



## LiangZhou (13. Juni 2008)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> *bild*
> 
> Eine Kleine Kollage zum Thema Trolle,
> Hoffentlich gefältelt es euch^^



Kuhl, was ist das für eine Schrift?


----------



## STAR1988 (14. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Wie bekomm ich das hin dass das bild hier im forum auch nen bisschen größer angezeigt wird ? (so 50%)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Purpurklinge (14. Juni 2008)

STAR1988 schrieb:


> Wie bekomm ich das hin dass das bild hier im forum auch nen bisschen größer angezeigt wird ? (so 50%)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Skaliere das Bild mit Imageshack erst auf halve Größe und füge die URL der Seite dann hier direkt (ohne /url-tag) in die [ img ] ein.


----------



## STAR1988 (14. Juni 2008)

Purpurklinge schrieb:


> Skaliere das Bild mit Imageshack erst auf halve Größe und füge die URL der Seite dann hier direkt (ohne /url-tag) in die [ img ] ein.




ah jetz hats funktioniert! thx  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Purpurklinge (14. Juni 2008)

STAR1988 schrieb:


> ah jetz hats funktioniert! thx
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



np  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (14. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ReNaMoN (14. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein supergenialer Gnom Schurke!


----------



## Purpurklinge (14. Juni 2008)

Ist doch schon ganz hübsch.


----------



## Davidor (14. Juni 2008)

STAR1988 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mit welchem Programm hast das Bild bearbeitet?


----------



## Yoh (14. Juni 2008)

Sry für die doofe frage aber ich weiß net genau wie ich da sprogramm starte >.< Ich downloade ein Ordner bei dem Link von GIGA der hier irgendjemand gelinkt hat...In dem Ordner ist dan irgend eine xxx.exe (xxx steht für den Namen^^) wen ich die Starte geht ein fenster auf jedoch dan sofort ne fehlermeldung...Klick ich das weg schließt sich das ganze. Plz help >.< Danke für die Antwort

Zu den Bildern. Echt topp! Das mit dem Mage und Illidan find ich bis jetzt am besten! 10/10 von miir^^


----------



## Purpurklinge (14. Juni 2008)

Yoh schrieb:


> Sry für die doofe frage aber ich weiß net genau wie ich da sprogramm starte >.< Ich downloade ein Ordner bei dem Link von GIGA der hier irgendjemand gelinkt hat...In dem Ordner ist dan irgend eine xxx.exe (xxx steht für den Namen^^) wen ich die Starte geht ein fenster auf jedoch dan sofort ne fehlermeldung...Klick ich das weg schließt sich das ganze. Plz help >.< Danke für die Antwort
> 
> Zu den Bildern. Echt topp! Das mit dem Mage und Illidan find ich bis jetzt am besten! 10/10 von miir^^



Versuch es mal neu herunter zu laden. Evtl. auf der offiziellen Modelviewer Seite (frag google). Da dürftest du eine .zip Datei bekommen, die entpacken und dann die .exe öffnen. Wenns dann immer noch nicht klappt, schreib doch mal den Inhalt der fehlermeldung hierrein.


----------



## Yoh (14. Juni 2008)

Geht klar


----------



## Yoh (14. Juni 2008)

So habs nun...Aber die gegenstände die ich ihm anzihen will sind auf Englisch geschrieben >.< Und ich hab kp wie die auf englisch heißen! Kann ich das irgendwie auf Deutshc umändern? Sonst muss ich mich ja wie ein irrer da durchklicken...


----------



## Yoh (14. Juni 2008)

Hier mien misslungener versuch: 

Werde aber noch weiter an dem programm drann rumtüfteln^^ Kann mir einer sagen wie ich zwei chars in ein Bild rien krieg ô.o?

Thx

Edit: Na klasse Datei zu groß-.- Kann mir einer sagen wie ich die kleiner machen kann? Danke im vorraus

Mfg Yoh


----------



## STAR1988 (15. Juni 2008)

Davidor schrieb:


> Mit welchem Programm hast das Bild bearbeitet?



"Adobe Photoshop CS2"  gefällt es dir ?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## STAR1988 (15. Juni 2008)

Yoh schrieb:


> Hier mien misslungener versuch:
> 
> Werde aber noch weiter an dem programm drann rumtüfteln^^ Kann mir einer sagen wie ich zwei chars in ein Bild rien krieg ô.o?
> 
> ...




*>IrfanView<* is kostelos damit kannste einmal den dateityp ändern (.jpeg / .png - is ganz gut )  oder die Auflösung des Bildes(1024x786 sollte reichen). Dadurch sollte es kleiner werden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Triferon der Grill (15. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Könnt ihr mir verraten woher ihr T6 und S3 etc kriegt?Bei meinem ModelViewer gibt es das nicht!


----------



## Yoh (15. Juni 2008)

Ok dieses Irfanview hab ich nu...Andere frage: Wie kann ich was reinschreiben in das Bild so wie oben bei Triferon? Und wie mach ich nun das Format in diesem programm anders >,< Bins von oben bis unten durch sehe aber üchts^^

Danke für die Antwort im vorraus

PS: Sry wen es zum teil dumme fragen sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ich geh auf nummer sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Triferon der Grill (15. Juni 2008)

Als ich habe einfach F12 gedrückt im ModelViewer und dann denn Screenshot mit Photoshop bearbeitet (Text eingefügt) und dann als .jpg gespeichert.
Kannst auch IrfanView benutzen da kenn ich mich allerdings net so aus^^
Aber woher bekommt ihr denn die neueren Sets?
Bei mir gehts nur bis S2/T5 aber der Druide hat ja eindeutig T6 an?
Woher bekomme ich denn eine neuere Version?


----------



## Eskay (15. Juni 2008)

Signaturtest


----------



## Purpurklinge (15. Juni 2008)

Ladet euch einfach den neuen Modelviewer runter, und WoW sollte auch in der aktuellsten Version auf dem Rechner sein. Dann dürften auch T6 usw. vorhanden sein.


----------



## Yoh (15. Juni 2008)

Ich frage nochmal: Ich hab nun 2 Verschiedene bearbeitungsprogramme darunter Photoshop und Irfanview. Kann mir nun einer narren sicher erklären wie ich da was reinschreiben kann >.< Ich bin langsam übelst verzweifelt....


Mfg Yoh


----------



## Exo1337 (15. Juni 2008)

@yoh: warum nimmst du nich einfach paint wenn du was reinschreiben willst?


----------



## pheonix312 (15. Juni 2008)

Hab auch mal einwenig rumgespielt...

Is jetzt zwar net so gut, aber immerhin etwas  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chinsai (15. Juni 2008)

@ yoh
du musst bei ifranview mit der maus einfach einen kasten zeichen/ziehen
dann musst du auf edit klicken und dann auf insert text klicken
dann suchste schriftgröße und farbe aus und fertig
hoffe ich habs richtig erklärt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chinsai (15. Juni 2008)

hab auch mal eins gemacht
untote paladine sind zwar ein bisschen unlogisch, aber was solls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yoh (15. Juni 2008)

Mein gott wieso ist miene Datei zu groß! Wie mach cih die kleiner! Langsam kotzt an -.-


----------



## pheonix312 (15. Juni 2008)

Yoh schrieb:


> Mein gott wieso ist miene Datei zu groß! Wie mach cih die kleiner! Langsam kotzt an -.-



Hast du dein bild als  .jpg gespeichert ??


----------



## chinsai (15. Juni 2008)

lad dein bild bei imgaeshack hoch
bei mir war die datei auch zu groß


----------



## Yoh (15. Juni 2008)

So nu sollst hoff ich klappen ;//



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn nit tuts imr echt leid xD

Mfg Yoh

Edit: YEAH es gunzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hoffe es gefällt euch...Nichts besonderes^^ Kann mir einer sagen wie ich da noch ein hintergrund reinmachen kann? Hab einen hab aber nicht rausgefunden wie es ging^^


----------



## chinsai (15. Juni 2008)

Yoh schrieb:


> So nu sollst hoff ich klappen ;//
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dranei schamanen ftw^^
hübsches bild


----------



## Vérwanord (15. Juni 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Ich hab gestern abend auch mal wieder gebastelt und das ist das Ergebnis
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wow, sehr schön gelungen, Respekt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yoh (15. Juni 2008)

@chinsai Danke dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Seit heute siht meiner zum glück auch so aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 War mien wunsch die s3 Schultern zu haben^^ Und zack ist das heude mogren passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab mich üebelst gefreut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und hat noch einer ne Antwort zu miener Frage von wegen ein hintergrund in das Bild tuen??
Danke

PS: Grml erstnal falsche editiert xD


----------



## Yoh (15. Juni 2008)

Vérwanord schrieb:


> Wow, sehr schön gelungen, Respekt!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wie macht der das mit den vielen Bildern in einem? Wie geht dat? Ich kriegs net hin^^ Wär dankbar für ne erklärung ;D


----------



## Purpurklinge (15. Juni 2008)

pheonix312 schrieb:


> Hab auch mal einwenig rumgespielt...
> 
> Is jetzt zwar net so gut, aber immerhin etwas
> 
> ...



Das Bild ist ok, aber Der Gag ist einfach nur geil für alle die noch T1 kennen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yoh (15. Juni 2008)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Hier mal wat von mir:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Weiß einer wie mand diesen Feuerball effekt hinkriegt von Bild 1? Bzw diese Grafik. Wie auch immer^^

danke für die antwort. Mfg Yoh


----------



## zeci (15. Juni 2008)

Hab auch mal ein bisschen herumprobiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hier mein erstes Werk  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(seid nicht zu streng  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^)
(und ja, ich weiß es gibt keine Draenei Schurken - leider 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flapp (15. Juni 2008)

Meine ersten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und nochmal Mein Char^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xedoron (15. Juni 2008)

So habe mir mal die Pics angeguckt und muss sagen sind wirklich super Sachen dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da dachte ich mir ich bastel auch mal eins.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chinsai (15. Juni 2008)

ich muss sagen net schlecht
wie kriegt ihr diese ganzen effekte hin?


----------



## Xedoron (15. Juni 2008)

Also ich benutzte Adobe Photoshop ist jedoch nicht ganz billig.

Gute Freeware Programme sind z.b. Ifranview oder G.I.M.P. mit dennen man ebenfalls tolle Effekte erzielen kann.


----------



## Flapp (15. Juni 2008)

Das macht voll spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yoh (15. Juni 2008)

So hier noch mien Schami in Pve klamotten^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ps: Würd immer noch gern wissen wie ich ein Hintergrund reintuen kann!!! Kriege immer nur diese blaue fläche.!!


----------



## Flapp (15. Juni 2008)

Also oben links steht   

View 

Background Color ( kannste andere Farben)

Load Background ( da kannste andere hintergründe) 

hoffe konnte helfen


----------



## Davidor (15. Juni 2008)

STAR1988 schrieb:


> "Adobe Photoshop CS2"  gefällt es dir ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gefällt mir sehr,ist es denn besonders schwer,wenn man das Programm besitzt,so ein Bild zu erstellen?


----------



## STAR1988 (15. Juni 2008)

Davidor schrieb:


> Gefällt mir sehr,ist es denn besonders schwer,wenn man das Programm besitzt,so ein Bild zu erstellen?




Es geht ^^ man muss einfach ma ne zeit damit arbeiten und selber ma ausprobieren. Ansonsten gibt es genug Seiten wo es gute Tutorials gibt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yoh (15. Juni 2008)

So ein bischen aufgepimtes Bild nun mit hintergrund dank der Hilfe^^ Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tohga (15. Juni 2008)

Hey Leude, hier mein Beitrag: 

*Gebt Account-Sharing keine Chance!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snoxy (15. Juni 2008)

Öh hier, ein Orcwarri oder so



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Illidan



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: Sehe grad, kommt schlecht raus.
Der Orc hält Gorehowl (Blutschrei) in der linken Hand


----------



## The Metal (16. Juni 2008)

hier mein beitrag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



is eher spaß^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chinsai (16. Juni 2008)

hab hier auch noch mal nen goblinkrieger gebastelt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Purpurklinge (16. Juni 2008)

chinsai schrieb:


> hab hier auch noch mal nen goblinkrieger gebastelt



Das Bild ist schon Recht gelungen, obwohl ich persönlich Goblins komisch finde.

Aber deine Signatur ist GÖTTLICH xD Ich liege immernoch am Boden!


----------



## ShadowOfTheMoon (16. Juni 2008)

So hier hab ich mal meinen Troll Hunter zusammengebsatelt und mein Motto hinzugefügt sowie meinen jezigen Begleiter Beastlord ( König Bangalash oder wie der heißt im schlingendorntal, 43er elite) 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (16. Juni 2008)

ich habs auch mal versucht [attachment=3363:23.gif]


----------



## MagicXXL (17. Juni 2008)

Dualitäten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



cu Jazzik


----------



## Kronas (17. Juni 2008)

um im modelviewer die echten gleven zu bekommen einfach bei der suche 'azzi' eingeben. heißen zwar bissl komisch die beiden kleingen die da im fundhaufen sind aber sind die echten

ich sag das weil ich hier einen haufen falsche klingen sehe


----------



## D4rk-x (17. Juni 2008)

Schöner Threat, tolle Werke =) Werd mich mal, die Tage, auch beteiligen und mal eins machen. Vorerst mal ein Bild was ich fürn InGame Kollege gemacht habe. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## STAR1988 (18. Juni 2008)

So hier nochma eins von mir.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fröggi1 (18. Juni 2008)

So für das hab ich zimlich lange gebraucht.^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Purpurklinge (18. Juni 2008)

MagicXXL schrieb:


> Dualitäten
> 
> cu Jazzik



Diese Schatten sind sehr cool, wirklich sehr gute Arbeit!


----------



## Shedanhul (18. Juni 2008)

Kann wer meine Idee in die Tat umsetzen  ? Kenn mich den Programmen nich gut aus.
Also: 2 Holy/Prot Palas mit Schriftzug: Neverending Story^^
Ps: Echtklasse Pics
Lg Sheda


----------



## Aserin (18. Juni 2008)

hab mal ne frage... wie setzt ihr den schriftzug da noch rein?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und die schatten effeckte sind auch cool ^^ ich kenn mich nur mit modelviewer aus


----------



## Aserin (18. Juni 2008)

habs mal probiert ^^ naja die schrift sieht nicht wirklich toll aus -.-


----------



## Megamage (18. Juni 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> um im modelviewer die echten gleven zu bekommen einfach bei der suche 'azzi' eingeben. heißen zwar bissl komisch die beiden kleingen die da im fundhaufen sind aber sind die echten
> 
> ich sag das weil ich hier einen haufen falsche klingen sehe



Tja wenn sie noch keiner gesehen hat ich zu meinem teil habe ja ein warri mit welchen


----------



## Aserin (18. Juni 2008)

oO... is zu groß wie bekomm ich es kleiner? xD


----------



## noizycat (19. Juni 2008)

Das Programm ist ja witzig ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[attachment=3387:amazone.jpg]


Edit: Oh man, damit kann man auch sinnlos Zeit verbraten. ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ich nenne es "die kewle WoW Clique" XD


----------



## noizycat (19. Juni 2008)

noch eins ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




oh man ich sollte mich wieder Wichtigerem widmen ^^


----------



## Beitl (19. Juni 2008)

hab grad ein bisschen rumgebastelt
is mein erstes




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D4rk-x (20. Juni 2008)

So, also bitte noch nicht übel Kritik üben. War mein erster wirklicher Versuch mit dem Modelviewer und es sind noch fehler im Bild. Seht es als firsttry, weitere werden mit sicherheit folgen =) 

Das Bild ist übrigens durch inspiration meines Schatzis entstanden *lach*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShadowOfTheMoon (20. Juni 2008)

Hier hab ich nochmal meinen Hunter erstellt ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cathari (21. Juni 2008)

[ Frage hat sich erledigt ]


----------



## Prêdator (22. Juni 2008)

schlen schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Kann mir wer sagen wie diese Bilder so "echt" gemacht wurden, mit welchem programm. Und vielleicht noch wo man sich das downloaden kann.

Danke im vorraus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ichtot71 (22. Juni 2008)

Hi,
Weis einer wie ich die Größe verringern kann weil mein Bild ist zu Groß vom Speicherplatz???
Da steht Datei ist zu Groß konnte nicht Hochgeladen werden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ichtot71 (22. Juni 2008)

Hi,
das war kein gutes hab en Neues


----------



## TerrorFreak (22. Juni 2008)

Hier hab ich auch mal einen Versuch meinerseits.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kritk? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the Huntress (22. Juni 2008)

Ich habe mal ein paar Charaktere aus dem Warcraft Roman Krieg der Ahnen nachgemacht :

*Broxigar, auch genannt Brox*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Maiev (damals noch Novizin im Tempel der Elune)*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Rhonin*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weitere werden folgen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit : Sorry die Bilder waren doch etwas zu groß, habe die nochmal durch kleinere ersetzt.

Bevor jemand fragt, ich habe folgende Schriften benutzt :
Dragonmaster
Morpheus (wird in WoW benutzt)
Neverwinter Nights Font

Finde die passen irgendwie zu den Figuren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ichtot71 (22. Juni 2008)

Mein nächster Der Holy Retribution Paladin.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ichtot71 (22. Juni 2008)

Hi,
Noch ma 1.
für 2 hab ich noch zu wenig Kb übrig noch Genau 4,36 Kb


----------



## the Huntress (22. Juni 2008)

Ehrlich gesagt erkennt man den Charakter auf deinem Bild kaum...


----------



## Ichtot71 (22. Juni 2008)

Das is ein Taure in Priester T6 Mit Main Hand Stormcaller off Hand Illi Gleve.
Der ToTe lässt Grüßen


----------



## Cathari (22. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine Protagonistin in meinem geplanten Machinima-Projekt. Mal sehen, was daraus wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Da ist natürlich der optische Aspekt entscheidend und nicht wie sehr die Items WoW-ingame reinhauen würden)


----------



## Purpurklinge (22. Juni 2008)

sexy  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Almeida (22. Juni 2008)

Hab was ähnliches als Signaturen für unsere Gilde gemacht, einige Auszüge:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the Huntress (22. Juni 2008)

Noch mehr Chars aus dem Krieg der Ahnen-Roman :

*Jarod (Bruder von Maiev)*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Lord Ravencrest*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Lady Vashj (damals als Vertraute der Nachtelfenkönigin)*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Purpurklinge (23. Juni 2008)

Almeida schrieb:


> Hab was ähnliches als Signaturen für unsere Gilde gemacht, einige Auszüge:



Wtf?! Die sehen aber mal wirklich geil aus!


----------



## Cadmus (23. Juni 2008)

kann ich purpur nur zustimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## razielsun (23. Juni 2008)

ich hab 2 für meine gilde gemacht: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Purpurklinge (23. Juni 2008)

razielsun schrieb:


> ich hab 2 für meine gilde gemacht:



Die gefallen mir beide sehr gut. Ich mag das sehr gerne, wenn 2 verschiede Style kombiniert werden. Hier dieses Handgezeichnete mit dem Model = sehr hübsch!

Edit: Aber bitte, was macht die Kuh da?!


----------



## Purpurklinge (23. Juni 2008)

So, mich hat wieder die Lust gepackt, also ein neues Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## giftzwerg (23. Juni 2008)

Mein ModelView Screen




[attachment=3454:screenshot_100.jpg]


----------



## Yadiz (24. Juni 2008)

Die Auflösung ist leider nicht so top =/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg


----------



## razielsun (24. Juni 2008)

hi,

ich wollt hier auch mal was beisteuern^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## razielsun (24. Juni 2008)

Purpurklinge schrieb:


> Die gefallen mir beide sehr gut. Ich mag das sehr gerne, wenn 2 verschiede Style kombiniert werden. Hier dieses Handgezeichnete mit dem Model = sehr hübsch!
> 
> Edit: Aber bitte, was macht die Kuh da?!



das ist die sleep animation


----------



## razielsun (24. Juni 2008)

Yadiz schrieb:


> Die Auflösung ist leider nicht so top =/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das find ich voll geil! ööhm... das mit dem licht bekomm ich noch net hin^^ wie machste das?^^


wie findet ihr: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Don Pepe (24. Juni 2008)

Hallo, wollte auch mal was beisteuern:

http://img254.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bild1pr2.png

Ist mein erstes Bild, ich weiß, nicht so großes Kino.. aber was nicht ist, kann ja noch werden! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## razielsun (24. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich wollte auch mal^^


----------



## Kronas (24. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mein beitrag!^^


----------



## razielsun (24. Juni 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



erinnert mich direkt an "chroniken eines kriegers"


----------



## Kronas (24. Juni 2008)

In letzter Zeit besserten sich die Meldungen über GMs, manche reden sogar 20 Minuten lang über sonstwelche Themen mit Spielern und wirken nett... doch nun erschüttert dieses Bild die Medien:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Manche Gnome fanden die Roboschreiter einfach langweilig, nun schaffen sie mit Tieren etwas Abwechslung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maltztrunk (24. Juni 2008)

Hallo
ich dachte weil wir schon beim thema kust sind könnte ich fragen wo man so ein profilbild bekommt wo der char so ne animation macht?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (24. Juni 2008)

Auch die Zwerge setzen auf neue Mounts:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aus der 'Juhu, mein erstes Mount'-Reihe: Juhu, mein erstes Flugmount!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch schon die kleinen suchen sich ein Flugmount:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wowman (24. Juni 2008)

Goblinmounting


----------



## Sir Christus (24. Juni 2008)

Hier einmal ein Bild von mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Purpurklinge (24. Juni 2008)

razielsun schrieb:


> das ist die sleep animation



danke das weiß ich auch^^
Ich finde nur, dass die neben dem süßen Columbus etwas stört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (24. Juni 2008)

wow meets pokémon



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nächstes:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fröggi1 (25. Juni 2008)

Almeida schrieb:


> Hab was ähnliches als Signaturen für unsere Gilde gemacht, einige Auszüge:



Sieht hammer aus. Woher hast du die Hintergründe?


----------



## Kronas (25. Juni 2008)

das neue eisbärmount aus wotlk:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das neue mount für die schwer zu erreichenen stellen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackkati (25. Juni 2008)

hab mir auch mal eins gebastelt^^
http://s5.directupload.net/images/080612/gpk29jfn.jpg


----------



## Donmo (25. Juni 2008)

Hier mal was von mir:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



War übrigens für den Kunstunterricht (Werbeplakat) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Purpurklinge (26. Juni 2008)

Donmo schrieb:


> Hier mal was von mir:
> 
> War übrigens für den Kunstunterricht (Werbeplakat)
> 
> ...



Das find ich lustig!


----------



## PsychoStyle (27. Juni 2008)

Ich bin weiß Gott kein meister im Foto-Bearbeiten, hoffe trozdem das euch einer meiner ersten versuche mit dem MovelViewer gefällt...
Freundliche Kritik erwünscht!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: Wollte noch erwähnen, dass ich mir sehr viel Mühe gegeben hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


edit2: Hab das Foto noch überarbeitet ^^


----------



## schlen (28. Juni 2008)

Versuche einen NE Druiden zu erstellen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MfG


----------



## Purpurklinge (29. Juni 2008)

schlen schrieb:


> Versuche einen NE Druiden zu erstellen



Sehr schön. (Ich mag dieses 3D-Zeug)


----------



## Fröggi1 (29. Juni 2008)

schlen schrieb:


> Versuche einen NE Druiden zu erstellen
> 
> MfG


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  toll
Wie hast du das gemacht?


----------



## schlen (29. Juni 2008)

die Bilder sind mit 3dMax gerendert, hier noch ein paar Bilder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## böseee (29. Juni 2008)

kostet die software was auch haben will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chinsai (29. Juni 2008)

wie kriegt ihr bloß alle diese geilen grafiken und effekte hin?!?


----------



## schlen (29. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gnomzilla (29. Juni 2008)

Der Hintergrund ist ein normaler Screenshot,
Charakter und Pet sind mit dem Modelviewer erstellt und später mit einem Bildbearbeitungsprogramm eingefügt.
Ist allerdings schon ein wenig älter...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magician.^ (29. Juni 2008)

Good Job Schlen :O


----------



## Abraxasar (29. Juni 2008)

Hey, das ist eine coole Idee!

Würde mich gerne an dem Wettbewerb beteiligen, allerdings mit Videos, die in Verbindung mit WoWModelview und Ingameszenen entstanden sind. Ein kleines Beispiel dazu ist die experimentelle Phase von unserem Video *Feuer Frei*, das mit dem gleichnamigen Song von Rammstein hinterlegt ist. In der Endfassung ist ein eigener Text vorgesehen.


----------



## EspCap (29. Juni 2008)

Mal ne allgemeine Frage dazu: Wie kriegt ihr es hin dass ihr den Char/ das Modell ohne Hintergrund in was einfügen könnt? Gibts da ne Möglichkeit im Modelviewer die ich noch nicht gefunden hab oder macht ihr das mit dem Zauberstab-Ausschneideteil von Photoshop/Gimp ?


----------



## PsychoStyle (29. Juni 2008)

schlen schrieb:


> die Bilder sind mit 3dMax gerendert, hier noch ein paar Bilder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



bei den bildern sieht meins richtig hässlich aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taramur (30. Juni 2008)

Also da sind einige tolle Sachen dazu gekommen, wahnsinn. Ich wollt eigentlich im Photohop nur mal ein paar neue Schriten testen, bzw. die Schrift tropfen lassen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Purpurklinge (30. Juni 2008)

PsychoStyle schrieb:


> bei den bildern sieht meins richtig hässlich aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich finde fast jedes Bild hier schon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (30. Juni 2008)

Soo, hab auch mal ein bisschen was ausporbiert   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe es gefällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yadiz (1. Juli 2008)

Hiho

@razielsun:
Das Vorherig gepostete Bild habe ich teilweise mit Sony Vegas gemacht.
Jedenfalls den Schatten :> Ist eigentlich ein Ausschnitt aus einer kurzen Gildenpromo.

Das Model hier ist jetzt mit Cinema4D nachgerenedert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg


----------



## turageo (1. Juli 2008)

ModelViewer & Paint.Net (für Photoshop war ich jetzt zu faul):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nephridil (1. Juli 2008)

Hier meine WWI2008 Signatur

Background ist der Triumphbogen nachts bei langer Belichtung aus dem Auto raus fotografiert. Um den Hals hat sie den Original-Badge und in der Hand das obligatorische Baguette

WOW-Modelviewer 0.5.09d, Macromedia Fireworks MX




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fröggi1 (1. Juli 2008)

EspCap schrieb:


> Mal ne allgemeine Frage dazu: Wie kriegt ihr es hin dass ihr den Char/ das Modell ohne Hintergrund in was einfügen könnt? Gibts da ne Möglichkeit im Modelviewer die ich noch nicht gefunden hab oder macht ihr das mit dem Zauberstab-Ausschneideteil von Photoshop/Gimp ?


Ich habs mit photoshop erst grob ausgeschnitten und dan hald mit dem Gummi ran. Bei mir hands mit dem zauberstab immer zu viel oder zu wenig markiert.


----------



## ChiaDharma (2. Juli 2008)

Sorry leute aber die von schlen sind nicht mehr zu toppen^^

ich hab noch ne frage (bin ne n00bin bei solchen sachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ),wie kann man etwas in den hintergrund eines bildes rücken?!

Also vorne eine Figur,und dahinter eine andere Figur.


----------



## Crackmack (2. Juli 2008)

[attachment=3574:dse.JPG]

Hoffe es gefällt euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tolek (2. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab hier einfach mal ne signatur von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (2. Juli 2008)

[attachment=3578:screenshot_106.jpg]

Noch n Naga Rogue, Naja net das beste aba dabei sein is alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bralatur (2. Juli 2008)

dabei sein ist alles  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hoffe es gefällt euch


----------



## schlen (2. Juli 2008)

Ein Test von animationen:


.mov Format

Test1
Test2
Test3
Test4
[/b]


----------



## Fumacilla (2. Juli 2008)

schlen schrieb:


> Ein Test von animationen:
> 
> 
> .mov Format
> ...




obligatorisch "keylogger" !!!


----------



## Shaguar93 (2. Juli 2008)

simion schrieb:


> Star Wars:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hi
wow @ simion echt hammergeile idee !! gefällt mir


----------



## schlen (2. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaguar93 (3. Juli 2008)

hi
mir gefallen eig alle bilder hier.
wie lange habt ihr  für euer bild gebraucht?


----------



## noizycat (3. Juli 2008)

Das Starwars gefällt mir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Inspiriert durch die Reaper Diskussion ...

[attachment=3590:mod_tod4.jpg]




Weil hier die Frage zwecks HG kam, man kann im Modelviewer auch nen eigenen Hintergrund einfügen. Ich hab ne andere Frage, wie/wo bekomm ich den Bildausschnitt angepasst, z.B. wenn ich so ne gif machen will,brauch ich nicht so n riesen Fenster mit massig Platz um die Figur rum ...


----------



## schlen (3. Juli 2008)

i added them to youtube, for those who dont want to download mov files '_'
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dff52ljEC88
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJFIdMTZF2k
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HI76NYr4R7c
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KFl6ryEGsRI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tDW5wwalq3A


----------



## Yuukami (3. Juli 2008)

taure-auf-melee-cruck schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du weißt nicht wie sehr ich diese Viecher Hasse ich bin damals mit meinem rouge so oft bei den verreckt das war gar nciht schön. und nie haben die diese verschissen kerze gedropt und dann sind sie immer weggerant und ahm 3 weiter gepullt. Als ich dann endlich 70 war gab es dort oben ein Masaka ahhh diese genugtuhungmmhhh *afk sein und die teile schnetzeln*


----------



## Purpurklinge (5. Juli 2008)

Yuukami schrieb:


> Du weißt nicht wie sehr ich diese Viecher Hasse ich bin damals mit meinem rouge so oft bei den verreckt das war gar nciht schön. und nie haben die diese verschissen kerze gedropt und dann sind sie immer weggerant und ahm 3 weiter gepullt. Als ich dann endlich 70 war gab es dort oben ein Masaka ahhh diese genugtuhungmmhhh *afk sein und die teile schnetzeln*



Da hat jemand ein Trauma  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Orc (6. Juli 2008)

hey, kennt einer von euch ein kostenloses, einfaches programm zum rendern?

danke schonmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Purpurklinge (6. Juli 2008)

Der schrieb:


> hey, kennt einer von euch ein kostenloses, einfaches programm zum rendern?
> 
> danke schonmal
> 
> ...



Ich hab gerade das Programm "Gelato" von Nvidea, kostenlos und zum rendern, gefunden. Ich downloade es gerade, danach versuche ich mal was damit zu machen!


----------



## Purpurklinge (6. Juli 2008)

Ok, ich kann damit eindeutig nicht umgehen, werde es wieder deinstallieren...


----------



## ShadowOfTheMoon (6. Juli 2008)

Ich hab noch ein paar gemacht: erstmal ein Familien Problem der Tauren ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann noch ein Bild zu Tales of the Past 3:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und noch ein Naga Krieger mit dem Ashbringer und dem Bollwerk von Azzinoth(oder so) und ja ich weiß das der Ashbringer 2-hand schwert ist udn mann mit nem 2-hand schwert nicht noch ein schild tragen kann, aber das ist mir egal mir gehts um den style ^^:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schlen (6. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ludercross (6. Juli 2008)

schlen schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



n1, beste Bilder bis her.
Hast du die mit 3ds Max gerendert?

btw. Wie importiere ich die Models in 3ds Max?


----------



## schlen (6. Juli 2008)

im modelviewer als milkshape exportieren und dann in milkshape als 3ds

In 3dmax dann einfach die 3ds importieren


----------



## Ludercross (6. Juli 2008)

Hab ich gemacht, aber dann fehlen immer irgendwo Texturen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
Einige Texturen sehen einfach komisch aus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schlen (6. Juli 2008)

bei dem augen leuchten liegt es daran das keine opacity map gesetzt ist. Ich persönlich lösche aber immer eh das objekt fürs leuchten der augen....
Auf den Unterarmen hast du scheinbar noch gar keine gesetzt bzw. musst ihm nochmal den richtigen Pfad zur Textur geben. Beim Stab sieht es irgendwie nach einer völlig falschen Textur aus.. ka.. teste mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ludercross (6. Juli 2008)

ok, ich werd mal gucken was ich machen kann, thx.


----------



## Tohga (6. Juli 2008)

Hoffe es gefällt, dran saß ich ungefähr 15 Minuten (MF + GIMP)!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yadiz (7. Juli 2008)

Ludercross schrieb:


> btw. Wie importiere ich die Models in 3ds Max?




http://www.psd-tutorials.de/modules.php?na...le&sid=1314

Das Tutorial bezieht sich zwar auf Cinema4d. Mit 3DSM gehts aber fast genauso.
Btw: 
Damit lassen sich dann (mit ein bischen Aufwand) richtig schöne Animationsfilme erstellen oder Szenen für Machinimas - falls das wer schon mal machen wollte.


----------



## Georan (7. Juli 2008)

Der modelviewer klappt bei mir aber wie kann ich hintergründe einstellen , ich mag diese doofe blau net, hab auch diese irfan view oder so, fotos auch mit fraps aufgenommen würd gern wissen wie ich hintergründe ändern kann und mehrer models in ein bild packen kann, danke!


----------



## Purpurklinge (7. Juli 2008)

Also nochmal zum rendern: ich habe jetzt mit Milkshape das Model importiertund will es jetzt im Maya (benutze ich weil es kostenlos ist) bearbeiten, rendern usw.. Kann mir jemand helfen? Mit dem oben erwähnten Tutorial komme ich nicht wieter als nach Milkshape, da sich Cinema4D und Maya dann (für mich) doch zu sehr unterscheiden.


----------



## Raheema (8. Juli 2008)

So habs auch mal wieder probiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[attachment=3651:Shami.gif]


----------



## MagicXXL (9. Juli 2008)

Eins geht noch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nagut noch eins




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



cu Jazzik


----------



## Purpurklinge (9. Juli 2008)

MagicXXL schrieb:


> Eins geht noch
> 
> nagut noch eins
> 
> cu Jazzik



Wow, wirklich gut!!


----------



## Jurok (9. Juli 2008)

Sind sehr gute Bilder dabei weiter so alle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (9. Juli 2008)

[attachment=3675:screenshot_140.jpg]

Das von Simon is bessa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schlen (12. Juli 2008)

Noch nicht ganz fertig:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yadiz (12. Juli 2008)

Das hier hab ich mal vor ca. einem Jahr gemacht. Habe nach dem Bild überall auf BackUp Cds gesucht, aber nichts gefunden. Dann fiel mir ein, dass ich damals auf wowscreens das Bild hochgeladen hatte - naja, leider mit Wasserzeichen =/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Finde es sehr schade, dass es auf Hordenseite keine Möglichkeit gibt sich in einen Furbolg zu verwandeln.

zu meinen vorherigen Einträgen:
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...st&p=548843
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...st&p=673480
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...st&p=652814


Lg


----------



## nightb3rt (20. Juli 2008)

So, noch 2 ältere Exemplare, meiner Bilder.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## STAR1988 (20. Juli 2008)

So hier nochma eins von mir.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schlen (21. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nightb3rt (22. Juli 2008)

*schlen bewunder* Einfach toll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monoecus (22. Juli 2008)

nightb3rt schrieb:


> *schlen bewunder* Einfach toll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich schließe mich dir voll und ganz an...

ööhm...

Wie hast du die Lichteffekte gemacht Schlen...??

PS: Ich hab ne tanzende Blutelfe gemacht, aber wenn ich die exportiere, ersetzt nicht das nächste das vorherige Bild, sondern wird einfach darüber gelegt...


----------



## Sin'dorei (22. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habs mir mal als wallpaper gemacht^^

nette Bilder habt ihr da gebastelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sreal (22. Juli 2008)

Hier mal n pic eines Kommenden PvP Movies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flamme (22. Juli 2008)

Yadiz schrieb:


> Finde es sehr schade, dass es auf Hordenseite keine Möglichkeit gibt sich in einen Furbolg zu verwandeln.



Die hättens ja auch nötig *hust*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw. einige sehr geile bilder dabei hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monoecus (22. Juli 2008)

Mein Naga Krieger

Mein Goblin Schurke

Das beste kommt zum Schluss... Meine Blutelfe, die im Sunwell-Plateau tanzt.^^

EDIT: Die Animation läuft im Webbrowser fast gar nicht...

Lösung: Herunterladen...


----------



## Shataar (23. Juli 2008)

Wollt auch mal was beisteuern^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shataar (23. Juli 2008)

und hier noch eins bin nich der beste aber macht halt spaß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monoecus (24. Juli 2008)

/push


----------



## schlen (27. Juli 2008)

Deathknight:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bellthane (27. Juli 2008)

@schlen:

Womit machst du die Bilder??


----------



## Monoecus (27. Juli 2008)

schlen schrieb:


> Deathknight:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist nich Frostmourne


----------



## Reho (27. Juli 2008)

Monoecus schrieb:


> Das ist nich Frostmourne



Darum gehts doch gar nicht -.-


----------



## Sylor (30. Juli 2008)

wen ich das aufmache kommt ein nvidea opengl driver fehler weiß jemand wa das ist?


----------



## lilly_gore (30. Juli 2008)

Wow, hier gibt es richtige Kunstwerke!!

Mein Favorit ist dieses hier:



MagicXXL schrieb:


> Eins geht noch
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich finde es hat eine krasse Atmosphäre! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Purpurklinge (8. August 2008)

schlen schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



verdammt, ich liebe dieses Zeug^^


----------



## Purpurklinge (17. August 2008)

Mit voller Wucht stämmt Purpur den Thread nach oben, und hofft, dass sich doch och ein paar Künstler finden lassen.


----------



## Cay (21. August 2008)

Kommt schon, eure Krativität kann doch noch nicht an ihre Grenzen gestoßen sein!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich mach mal den Anfang...und wehe da kommt nicht mehr von euch!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich hoffe es gefällt euch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Purpurklinge (29. August 2008)

Ich finds eig. recht gelungen, leicht stumpf, aber unterhaltsam  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rappi (29. August 2008)

Hab auch mal was versucht.

Edit: Warum ist denn die Farbe so fleckig geworden?


----------



## Drumexister (29. August 2008)

hmm meien sind zwar nicht so schön da ich nur mit paint arbeite und nichtw eiss wie ich das so genau ausschenide das nur das Bild an sich ausgeschnitten wird aber naja, hier mal meine 'Versuche':

Den Anfang macht ein Naga Krieger mit dem Korrupiertem Ashbringer und dem Bollwerk von Azzinoth (egal das der Ashbringer ein 2 Hand Schwertchen is und das Bollwerk noch ein schild, schliesslich gibt es auch keien Blutelf Krieger XD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann noch 2 Bidler von meinem Hunter Drumexister:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann noch ein 'Lustiges' Bidl von Tauren:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und noch zwei Bilder von Tales of the Past:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und den Schluss macht das Bild das ich für meinem 'Über mich' Bereich auf meiner mybuffed seite gemacht habe(sorry konnte es net kleiner machen da ich den Link nicht mehr hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ....)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

</a>

Hoffe sie gefallen euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


PS: /push 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drumexister (29. August 2008)

hmm kommt schon da sind doch bestimmt noch welche? :/
Edit: Sorry für doppelpost 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drumexister (30. August 2008)

Monoecus schrieb:


> Das ist nich Frostmourne


Is es auch nicht, is the Hungering Cold aber is doch egal, oder? In Tales of the Past 3 hatte arthas auch nicht frostmourne sondern diesen The Hungering Cold, es geht darum das sich Frostmourne und The Hungering Cold sehr SEHR ähnlich sehen ^^
An den macher des Bidles: Respect sieht cool aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShadowOfTheMoon (30. August 2008)

Drumexister schrieb:


> hmm meien sind zwar nicht so schön da ich nur mit paint arbeite und nichtw eiss wie ich das so genau ausschenide das nur das Bild an sich ausgeschnitten wird aber naja, hier mal meine 'Versuche':
> 
> Den Anfang macht ein Naga Krieger mit dem Korrupiertem Ashbringer und dem Bollwerk von Azzinoth (egal das der Ashbringer ein 2 Hand Schwertchen is und das Bollwerk noch ein schild, shcliesslich gibt es auch keien Blutelf Krieger XD
> 
> ...



Nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drumexister (30. August 2008)

Sreal schrieb:


> Hier mal n pic eines Kommenden PvP Movies
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hm cool haste den Namen von Star Wars - The Force Unleashed? :O


----------



## Aratosao (30. August 2008)

Sehr schöne bilder hier

Leider habe ich letztens nen Virus bei meinem Modelviewer gefunden oO

naja, deinstalliern. 

Gucke mal ob ichs nochmal hohl.

Lg Ara


----------



## Monoecus (30. August 2008)

schlen schrieb:


> Deathknight:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Klinge von dem Schwert kommt nicht direkt aus dem Modelviewer, sondern wurde nachbearbeitet, habe ich recht??

Ich würde sagen mit Inkscape, oder??


----------



## Nightroad (30. August 2008)

würde sogar behaupten dass fast alles    net nur modelviewer is
allein der schnee und dann der anderswirkende hintergrund ^^


----------



## Monoecus (30. August 2008)

Nightroad schrieb:


> würde sogar behaupten dass fast alles    net nur modelviewer is
> allein der schnee und dann der anderswirkende hintergrund ^^



Ja, selbst das Gesicht ist nächträglich bearbeitet worden...

Warscheinlich mit dem Programm Inkscape...

Das einzige, was wirklich Original aus dem Modelviewer übernommen wurde ist die Rüstung...

EDIT:

Zum Vergleich:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## youngceaser (30. August 2008)

L-MWarFReak schrieb:


> Hier Geschenk
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 

he ich habe nie was bekomen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 will au xD


----------



## Monoecus (30. August 2008)

youngceaser schrieb:


> he ich habe nie was bekomen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gib mir mal deinen Armory-Link, dann bekommst du ein Geschenk von mir... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schlen (31. August 2008)

Hallo,

die Gesichtstextur (Tattoo, Lippenfarbe leicht geändert) ist in Photoshop gemacht... Geht aber natuerlich auch in sogut wie jedem anderen Grafikprogramm, nur simple Änderungen.

Die Runentextur der Klinge habe ich in Photoshop neu gemalt in höherer Auflösung da das original bei der Größe vom Schwert schon sehr schwammig war. Der Stahl ist ein 3dmax material.

Boden, Baum ect ist aus 3dmax.


----------



## Drumexister (31. August 2008)

Hier is noch eins: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


MFG Dominik


----------



## Deanne (31. August 2008)

Drumexister schrieb:


> Hier is noch eins:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es heißt "Thron".

Nette Idee, aber den Rechtschreibfehler würde ich korrigieren. Wenn man schon seine Arbeit publiziert, dann sollte man auf sowas achten. Aber sowas ist ja schnell ausgebessert.


----------



## Syrahna (31. August 2008)

Hier: Habe mal einsgemacht...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drumexister (31. August 2008)

Deanne schrieb:


> Es heißt "Thron".
> 
> Nette Idee, aber den Rechtschreibfehler würde ich korrigieren. Wenn man schon seine Arbeit publiziert, dann sollte man auf sowas achten. Aber sowas ist ja schnell ausgebessert.


wie doof hab das extra mit Word geschrieben um rechtschreibfehler zu vermeiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drumexister (31. August 2008)

Syrahna schrieb:


> Hier: Habe mal einsgemacht...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice, is das mit photoshop bearbeitet? :O


----------



## Syrahna (31. August 2008)

Drumexister schrieb:


> nice, is das mit photoshop bearbeitet? :O



ja


----------



## Drumexister (31. August 2008)

Syrahna schrieb:


> ja


uh das hol ich mir auch xD danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## apfelshorle (31. August 2008)

Syrahna schrieb:


> Hier: Habe mal einsgemacht...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, ein Serverkollege, grüß dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab leider kein Talent für sowas :-(
Aber, sind wirklich sehr geile Bilder, besonders Purpur seine sind sehr gelungen
*push*


----------



## Monoecus (31. August 2008)

Syrahna schrieb:


> Hier: Habe mal einsgemacht...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ololol

Blutelf-Krieger...^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syrahna (31. August 2008)

Monoecus schrieb:


> ololol
> 
> Blutelf-Krieger...^^
> 
> ...



richtig, weil er einfach zu geil aussieht


----------



## Monoecus (31. August 2008)

Syrahna schrieb:


> richtig, weil er einfach zu geil aussieht



Da fällt mir ein...

Als ich ziemlich neu in WoW war wollte ich einen Blutelf-Krieger spielen...

Den Rest könnt ihr euch ja denken... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

Monoecus schrieb:


> ololol
> 
> Blutelf-Krieger...^^
> 
> ...



schließe mich an OLOLOL



Syrahna schrieb:


> richtig, weil er einfach zu geil aussieht



meine meinung:
naja nicht wirklich das ist fast so dämlich wie gnom krieger

MFG Mikrowelle   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

Monoecus schrieb:


> Da fällt mir ein...
> 
> Als ich ziemlich neu in WoW war wollte ich einen Blutelf-Krieger spielen...
> 
> ...



aber du hast dich für was besseres entschieden 
Dudu's 4the Win  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG Mikrowelle   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edith schaut vorbei und sagt: sorry für doppelpost   und haut Mikrowelle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edith kommt nochmal vorbei und ruft: LOL Monoecus ich hab jetzt fast 50 posts mehr als du  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (31. August 2008)

kann man sich dieses photoshop herbekommen ?


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

Raheema schrieb:


> kann man sich dieses photoshop herbekommen ?



meintest du: Wo kann man diese Photshop herbekommen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG Mikrowelle   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (31. August 2008)

Mikrowelle schrieb:


> meintest du: Wo kann man diese Photshop herbekommen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ja genau hab vergessen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (31. August 2008)

Raheema schrieb:


> kann man sich dieses photoshop herbekommen ?



Auf der Seite von Adobe, dem Hersteller von PS, kannst du dir eine Trial-Version der neusten Version (PS CS3) herunterladen.


----------



## Actionfigur (31. August 2008)

Man kanns aber auch seinlassen und sich direkt Macromedia Fireworks cs 3 holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ikku (31. August 2008)

Hab das vor kurzem für meine Gilde gemacht... :>





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lo1 (31. August 2008)

Das sieht ja ma geil aus. Respekt!


----------



## Valnar93 (31. August 2008)

Human Warlock




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Böindal1 (31. August 2008)

Hab mich mal an ner Kleinigkeit versucht. Bin Anfänger daher sind die Schatten schlecht gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe euch gefällts




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (31. August 2008)

wenn wow die grafik eurer werke hätte würden die andern games in den keller wandern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (1. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (1. September 2008)

Böindal schrieb:


> Hab mich mal an ner Kleinigkeit versucht. Bin Anfänger daher sind die Schatten schlecht gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wow, sieht echt schick aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kommt mir vor wie mit Paint, aber hat stil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lg Ara


----------



## Aratosao (1. September 2008)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Lolwut? Was soll man da noch sagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sorry :-(


----------



## Sifo-Dyas (1. September 2008)

waven schrieb:


> HuHu liebe Buffed.de Community,
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dir ist schon klar das du mit dem Modelviewer selber Screenshuts machen kannst oder? äh vergiss die Frage offensichtlich nicht sonst würdest du hier keine Externen Programme vorschlagen was mich wiederum darauf bringt das DU dich mit dem modelviewer offensichtlich nicht Intensiv beschäftig hast.


----------



## Taramur (1. September 2008)

m19a72 schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar das du mit dem Modelviewer selber Screenshuts machen kannst oder? äh vergiss die Frage offensichtlich nicht sonst würdest du hier keine Externen Programme vorschlagen was mich wiederum darauf bringt das DU dich mit dem modelviewer offensichtlich nicht Intensiv beschäftig hast.



Das man mit dem Viewer Screens machen kann, haben wir schon in einen der ersten Post festgestellt. Du hast dich also offensichtlich nicht mit dem Thread hier beschäftigt. 

Grüße
Taramur


----------



## Valnar93 (1. September 2008)

nab noch einen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Human Warlock

Widme ich meinem WoW-Zocker-Kumpel Joker!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fenrin (2. September 2008)

Ich weiß nicht wie ich die Figur auf einen tolle Hintergrund machen kann, aber egal:
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valnar93 (2. September 2008)

und noch eins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mike.Mastermind (2. September 2008)

2 Fragen


1. wie kann ich 2 Charaktere in einem Bild machen? Oder muss ich beide einzeln machen und es dann zusammenfügen?

2. Wo bekommt ihr die Geilen hintergründe rein?


----------



## Kronas (2. September 2008)

Mike.Mastermind schrieb:


> 2 Fragen
> 
> 
> 1. wie kann ich 2 Charaktere in einem Bild machen? Oder muss ich beide einzeln machen und es dann zusammenfügen?
> ...


1. 1 char hinstellen
screenshot
neue datei
2 char hinstellen
bild von char 1 als hintergrund nehmen

2. screenshots etc.
kannst auch mal google oder sowas versuchen


----------



## Valnar93 (2. September 2008)

Mike.Mastermind schrieb:


> 2 Fragen
> 
> 
> 1. wie kann ich 2 Charaktere in einem Bild machen? Oder muss ich beide einzeln machen und es dann zusammenfügen?
> ...



Photoshop ftw!

hintergrund?...

öhm das bei meinem ersten 

http://img205.imageshack.us/img205/1385/hu...opyrightar9.jpg

wars google bilder * wirbel * zweiter treffer

http://img231.imageshack.us/img231/6065/humanrogueyx4.jpg

war google bilder * dark sky * 

und 

http://img142.imageshack.us/img142/8008/th...icfourxdnq8.jpg

war .. naja.. sieht man doch.. karazhan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dexatron (2. September 2008)

Und wie bekomm ich die NICHT mittig ins Bild? DIe Kamera ist bei mir irgendwie so "an den Kopf gebunden"...

Photoshop ...verdammt >.>


----------



## Böindal1 (2. September 2008)

es gibt ein tool namens wowmapviewer. ist auf der gleichen seite wie der modelviewer.

damit kann man die gesamte welt von wow +bc anschaun sofern wow+bc auf dem rechner ist. für screenshots wird hier allerdings ein externes progi benötigt.

und es soll vorkommen, dass die bilder besser werden, wenn man mit gimp etc. arbeitet um hintergrund sowie die einzelnen charaktere zu kombinieren.


----------



## Böindal1 (2. September 2008)

Hab da noch was gemacht...

Hoffe es gefällt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dexatron (2. September 2008)

WIe lange braucht ihr für so ein Bild?
Ich sitze jetzt über ne stunde dran und bin immer noch nicht fertig. bei euch scheints nach ner viertelstunde im Netz zu stehen.
Und ich finde die Rüstung und waffen so schlecht, bei mir is alles auf englisch gibt es da irgendeinen Übersetzer.

Wenn jetzt wer sagt das wurde hier schon beantwortet, soll er mir die Seite nennen, habe keine Lust die 32 Seiten selbst durchzusuchen!


----------



## Valnar93 (2. September 2008)

Dexatron schrieb:


> WIe lange braucht ihr für so ein Bild?
> Ich sitze jetzt über ne stunde dran und bin immer noch nicht fertig. bei euch scheints nach ner viertelstunde im Netz zu stehen.
> Und ich finde die Rüstung und waffen so schlecht, bei mir is alles auf englisch gibt es da irgendeinen Übersetzer.
> 
> Wenn jetzt wer sagt das wurde hier schon beantwortet, soll er mir die Seite nennen, habe keine Lust die 32 Seiten selbst durchzusuchen!



1. Screenshots von modelview machen
2. in bildbearbeitungsprogram reintun
3. hintergrund währen und hinzufügen
4. bisschen schieben und so
5. in jpg abspeichern und ab die post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



geht keine 10 minuten .. und wegen das mit englisch.. schau mal hier..

www.wowhead.com

oben rechts kannst du die sprache wählen.. und dann aber wieder zurück zu englisch damit du weisst wies auf englisch heist..naja ich spiel schon ne weile und kenn da die meisten auswendig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



viel glück!

btw: hier noch eins ;D




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sreal (2. September 2008)

Drumexister schrieb:


> hm cool haste den Namen von Star Wars - The Force Unleashed? :O



ne sollte eher was "pvp like gogo rogue power" werden^^ naja^^ hab ja leider keine konsole... das spiel verspricht ja interessant zu werden.


----------



## Böindal1 (3. September 2008)

im prinzip brauche ich am längsten für idee und die richtige pose, bzw. winkel.

beim obigen bild habe ich knapp 2 stunden gebraucht(siehe zeit zwischen meinen beiden posts). wollte erst was aus old-ironforge machen. da ist mir dann aber nichts passendes zu eingefallen. ich hatte aber schon den Zwerg mit ausrüstung etc. rausgesucht also hab ich ihn in die brt gepackt. da ich mit den schatten auf die art das erste mal rumprobiert habe, ha das am ende länger gedauert und ich hatte den zwerg nicht zentral(bin eigentlich nen symmetriefreak). hab dann also die idee mit dem bier bekommen, musste dann wegen überlappen der schatten(mit transparenz ganz blöd) nochmal von vorn anfangen, was dann aber wirklich nur knapp 10 min dauerte, da ich nun eine klare vorstellung von was und wie hatte. Danach noch ein wenig mit effekten von Gimp rumgespielt(nochmal 5-10 minuten) und fertig wars

Ich hätte möglicherweise noch im inet ne andere schriftart gesucht, doch ich wollte essen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw. die englischen namen stehen auch bei den buffed items mit dabei und du kannst sogar mit den englischen namen suchen

MfG Böi


----------



## Drumexister (3. September 2008)

Ok ich hab noch ein paar im Star Wars Style ^^:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drumexister (3. September 2008)

Raheema schrieb:


> kann man sich dieses photoshop herbekommen ?


kaufen :/


----------



## David (3. September 2008)

Drumexister schrieb:


> kaufen :/


Bonze.


----------



## Drumexister (3. September 2008)

Böindal schrieb:


> im prinzip brauche ich am längsten für idee und die richtige pose, bzw. winkel.
> 
> beim obigen bild habe ich knapp 2 stunden gebraucht(siehe zeit zwischen meinen beiden posts). wollte erst was aus old-ironforge machen. da ist mir dann aber nichts passendes zu eingefallen. ich hatte aber schon den Zwerg mit ausrüstung etc. rausgesucht also hab ich ihn in die brt gepackt. da ich mit den schatten auf die art das erste mal rumprobiert habe, ha das am ende länger gedauert und ich hatte den zwerg nicht zentral(bin eigentlich nen symmetriefreak). hab dann also die idee mit dem bier bekommen, musste dann wegen überlappen der schatten(mit transparenz ganz blöd) nochmal von vorn anfangen, was dann aber wirklich nur knapp 10 min dauerte, da ich nun eine klare vorstellung von was und wie hatte. Danach noch ein wenig mit effekten von Gimp rumgespielt(nochmal 5-10 minuten) und fertig wars
> 
> ...


ich hab an dem Bild in meinem Über mich bereich auf meiner mybuffed seite auch ca. 2 stunden gebraucht um die richtige weite hinzukriegen etc. ^^


----------



## Valnar93 (3. September 2008)

Drumexister schrieb:


> kaufen :/



wenn man sich noch nicht so gut auskennt in dem bereich tuts auch freeware.. hab auch einige zeit gebraucht bis ich wirklich alle funktionen klug einsetzen konnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## n3tch3r (3. September 2008)

Valnar93 schrieb:


> wenn man sich noch nicht so gut auskennt in dem bereich tuts auch freeware.. hab auch einige zeit gebraucht bis ich wirklich alle funktionen klug einsetzen konnte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich persönlich kann euch gimp empfehlen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drumexister (3. September 2008)

Valnar93 schrieb:


> wenn man sich noch nicht so gut auskennt in dem bereich tuts auch freeware.. hab auch einige zeit gebraucht bis ich wirklich alle funktionen klug einsetzen konnte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


achja es gibt ja noch diese wie heist sie nochmal, öhm demo version oder so? :O


----------



## EspCap (3. September 2008)

http://www.chip.de/downloads/Adobe-Photosh...3_15182066.html
Voilá 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Bonze


Oder Schüler bzw Student, da kriegt man das Teil ca. 90% billiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animos93 (3. September 2008)

Lol manche Bilder sind ja echt Nice =) son blutelfkrieger hätte was


----------



## TheMoonkin (3. September 2008)

hier mal ein kleiner versuch von mir, hab das nur eben schnell zusammen gehauen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(hoffe es wird angezeigt)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Joker and the Thief (3. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David (3. September 2008)

EspCap schrieb:


> http://www.chip.de/downloads/Adobe-Photosh...3_15182066.html
> Voilá
> 
> 
> ...


Hehe, 90% zwar nicht, aber natürlich ermäßigt.
Ich tippe eher auf Schüler.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (3. September 2008)

Dick, Stark und mit Kilt, so muss ein Schamane sein!
Das auf den Schultern ist ´ne Glasstextur und ja, das ist gewollt, ich ahb mir gedacht, dieses ewige WoW geleuchte nervt sowieso.
Ich entschuldige mich für die Qualität, das Bild war zu groß, da musst ich halt was ändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Bonze.



Man könnte ja auch das Programm von Bekannten und Verwandten benutzen :O


----------



## Lisutari (3. September 2008)

The schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das gefällt mir total gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Giebts das auch größer?


----------



## Craked89 (3. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drumexister (3. September 2008)

Achja in meinem Blog auf meienr mybuffed.de seite sidn jetzt alle meine werke verlinkt mit so eienr kleinen Vorschau :3:
http://my.buffed.de/user/317679/blog?HINT=3


----------



## Jervi (3. September 2008)

Hier mal meins T5 Rouge set + Das Bollwerk und Al'ars Kralle oder wie des nochmal heißt :-) 

[attachment=4578:Unbenannt.bmp]


----------



## Drumexister (3. September 2008)

Hmm sorry für doppelpost aber hier is noch eins das ich gerade gemacht habe :3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valnar93 (3. September 2008)

Wenn jemand genau Vorstellungen hat von nem screen , hintergrund figur set usw kann ich das gerne machen.. mir gehn die ideen aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valnar93 (3. September 2008)

Hoffe der Beitrag wird ein bisschen /ge-push-t mir machts Spass mit euch Bilder auszutauschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier noch ein Wallpaper von mir... Have fun!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Craked89 (3. September 2008)

kann man eigentlich wenn amn die Lich _King Beta drauf hat auch KLich king mobs und items nutzen?

Wenn ja wie???


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (3. September 2008)

Ich muss zugeben, es ist verdammt abstrakt, aber irgendwie auch lustig ^-^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bah, Valnar, das Gesicht vom Hexer is voll ekelig x)


----------



## TheMoonkin (3. September 2008)

hier noch ein "entwurf" von mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://my.buffed.de/user/269450/gallery/picture/0/92595


----------



## Narmo (3. September 2008)

Ich hab mal ne kleine frage, wie lädt man das pic so hoch, damit es direkt angezeigt wird?
Mfgee Narmo


----------



## Èlun (3. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (3. September 2008)

Das sieht cool aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hintergrund ist aber verdammt langweilig, würde ich an deiner Stelle ändern


----------



## Valnar93 (3. September 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Bah, Valnar, das Gesicht vom Hexer is voll ekelig x)



mensch ist meinen lieblingsrasse, was soll man schon machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (3. September 2008)

Shadowhex is so Mad x)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> mensch ist meinen lieblingsrasse, was soll man schon machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tier 4 / Tier 5 / Tier 6 Helm einblenden x)


----------



## Drumexister (4. September 2008)

So hier is noch eins: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  :O Die Warheit üner die Tauren?


----------



## Monoecus (4. September 2008)

Drumexister schrieb:


> So hier is noch eins:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das is echt krank, aber weißt du auch wie murlocs entstanden sind??

mom ich such mal das video...


----------



## Drumexister (4. September 2008)

Monoecus schrieb:


> das is echt krank, aber weißt du auch wie murlocs entstanden sind??
> 
> mom ich such mal das video...


wie sind die denne ntstanden? :O


----------



## Èlun (4. September 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Das sieht cool aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




keine zeit mehr, war ja auch nur 5 min arbeit ^^


----------



## Monoecus (4. September 2008)

Drumexister schrieb:


> wie sind die denne ntstanden? :O



ich find das video grad nich, aber man sieht da ne menschen frau die nen fisch.... ach, du weißt schon... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drumexister (4. September 2008)

Monoecus schrieb:


> ich find das video grad nich, aber man sieht da ne menschen frau die nen fisch.... ach, du weißt schon...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


lol wie in allimania die uschi und der cooky? :O


----------



## seeker75 (4. September 2008)

Mein erstes  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monoecus (5. September 2008)

Drumexister schrieb:


> lol wie in allimania die uschi und der cooky? :O



ja, nur, dass die menschenfrau keinen murloc hat sondern nen fisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drumexister (5. September 2008)

seeker75 schrieb:


> Mein erstes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drumexister (5. September 2008)

So hier ist mein nächstes Werk, ein Teil meiner WoW Witze Reihe: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Purpurklinge (5. September 2008)

apfelshorle schrieb:


> Oh, ein Serverkollege, grüß dich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dankeschön für das Kompliment =)
Vielleicht baue ich demnächst doch mal wieder etwas ... oder ich sammele mal meiune Werke alle zusammen auf einer Seite ... wir werden sehen ;-)


----------



## Drumexister (5. September 2008)

schlen schrieb:


> die Bilder sind mit 3dMax gerendert, hier noch ein paar Bilder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Sehr cool :O


----------



## bluemechend (5. September 2008)

Auch mal was kleines erstellt........


[attachment=4637E_F.jpg]


----------



## bluemechend (6. September 2008)

Eigentlich wollte ich ja schlafen gehen^^

[attachment=4639:T_J.jpg]


----------



## Drumexister (6. September 2008)

bluemechend schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich ja schlafen gehen^^
> 
> [attachment=4639:T_J.jpg]


cool, wie haste das so gut hinbekommen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bluemechend (6. September 2008)

Erst im Modelviewer die chars erstellt und mal in paint gepackt. Danach im Mapviewer einen passenden ort gesucht, gescreenshotet mit fraps und auch in paint gepackt. Danach beide bilder zusammengefügt und dan mit Gimp 2 nachbearbeitet. Die nachbearbeitung hat länger gedauert als das Bild erstellen^^


----------



## Drumexister (6. September 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> wow meets pokémon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol? irgendwie net so doll


----------



## Scremo (6. September 2008)

ich hab mich auch mal daran versucht xD

[attachment=4648:shamanpower.jpg]


----------



## Drumexister (6. September 2008)

Scremo schrieb:


> ich hab mich auch mal daran versucht xD
> 
> [attachment=4648:shamanpower.jpg]


lol iss immer dien gemüse auf xD


----------



## Valnar93 (6. September 2008)

Scremo schrieb:


> ich hab mich auch mal daran versucht xD
> 
> [attachment=4648:shamanpower.jpg]



rofl im hintergrund die mittelfinger-explosion


----------



## Drumexister (6. September 2008)

Ich liste hie rnochmal meine GESAMTEN werke auf:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


weitre werden folgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (6. September 2008)

Schade das der Gnom und der Taure sich nicht verstehen können^^


----------



## Drumexister (6. September 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Schade das der Gnom und der Taure sich nicht verstehen können^^


sidn spezial gnom udn taure die können sich verstehen, der Gnom hat ein Tauren Versteher Hörgerät und der Taure ein Gnom versteh hörgerät :O


----------



## Lisutari (6. September 2008)

Oder einfach nen Bablefisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drumexister (6. September 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Oder einfach nen Bablefisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Bablefisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## Valnar93 (6. September 2008)

Drumexister schrieb:


> Bablefisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



http://de.babelfish.yahoo.com/


----------



## Kronas (6. September 2008)

Drumexister schrieb:


> lol? irgendwie net so doll


das erste war von nem kumpel und das zweite ein in 2 minuten enstandenes werk eines gelangweilten wow spielers 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drumexister (6. September 2008)

Valnar93 schrieb:


> http://de.babelfish.yahoo.com/


achso ja okee ^^


----------



## seeker75 (6. September 2008)

hab mich jetzt auch mal an so einem gnom vs taure bild versucht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seeker75 (7. September 2008)

mir isn bissl langweilig hier kommen noch ein paar 

mal was unsinniges^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mein liebling



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fisker31 (7. September 2008)

Dann will ich mich dem Rest mal anschließen und mein Talent unter beweis stellen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kommentare dazu?


----------



## Daywa (7. September 2008)

Mein Mage




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yadiz (7. September 2008)

Eine Gnom Hexenmeisterin 
Der Hintergrund ist aus i-nem anderen Game



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HordeBier (7. September 2008)

Èlun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



 einfach nur geil.


----------



## Kronas (7. September 2008)

Yadiz schrieb:


> Eine Gnom Hexenmeisterin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


mit welchem programm hast du das bearbeitet?


----------



## fisker31 (7. September 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> mit welchem programm hast du das bearbeitet?



Das sieht mir wohl nach MoodelViewer und Photoshop oder Gimp aus.

Du nimmt ja einfach nur nen Hintergrund und füghst eine weitere Ebene (mit dem Lock) ein diesen musst du Farblich noch etwas anpassen...fertig


----------



## Yadiz (7. September 2008)

Richtig, das geht aber auch mit Photpfiltre. Besser wirkt das Bild, wenn man vor Zusammenfügen den Hintergrund und den Charakter von der Farbsättigung anpasst bzw. noch ein wenig nachbearbeitet - Blur, Überbeleuchten etc. Danach einfach den Charakter drauf setzen, einzelne Stellen am Charakter markieren und per Farbvelrauf abdunkeln - für den Schatten auf den Körperteilen. Wenn man will kann man mit Handarbeit auch noch die Stellen am Charaktern aufhellen/überbeleuchten, die direkt von Lichteinfall (beispielsweise durch Scheinwerfer) betroffen sind. Danach die Stellen auf der Landschaft markieren, an denen der Charakter Schatten auf die Umgebung wirft, hier auch noch Abdunkeln und (fast) fertig. Man kann da noch rumexperimentieren und über beide Layer Effekte wie Blur, HSL Adjust etc. hauen, damit beides Hintergrund und Charakter wie aus einem Guss wirkt. Das wichtigste ist echt, dass 1) Perspektive 2) Farbsättigung von Hintergrund und Charakter und 3) Schattenwurf bzw beleuchtung passt. Um das ganze abzurunden und zu suggerieren, dass die Gnomin wirklich in der Landschaft steht hätte man z.b noch ander Objekte einfügen können, die den Char teilweise von vorne und Hinten Bedecken. Beispielsweise Gras oder Glühwürmchen von denen 1 oder 2 vor der Robe oder whatever rumflattern und ein paar dahinter und seitlich.


----------



## Lebensmüde (7. September 2008)

an sich sieht das Bild mit dem Gnom WL ja echt geil aus.
Was allerdings nicht wirklich passt ist die Größe des Gnoms...wir alle wissen das Gnome klein sind. Auf dem Bild find ich den nicht wirklich klein in Relation zum Weg z.B.
Das ist auch das einzige was ich auszusetzen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valord (7. September 2008)

WotLK Todesritter ^^ Sie machen sich alle bereit für die Reise hrhr...[attachment=4669:screenshot_215.jpg]


----------



## Theodaan (7. September 2008)

Mein Beitrag:


das bild

Kritik erwünscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## STAR1988 (9. September 2008)

Und nochma eins von mir.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monoecus (9. September 2008)

DRUID POWER!!


----------



## seeker75 (9. September 2008)

meine neueste errungenschaftt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SixNight (9. September 2008)

hat wer was gutes von nem m. human deff warri


----------



## Huntermoon (9. September 2008)

Muhahaha



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daywa (9. September 2008)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Muhahaha
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



300k - 219k sind bei mir 81k. Mathegenie inc.! *flame on*


----------



## Huntermoon (9. September 2008)

-.- "...wird [...] zum *BETROGENEN*[...]"


----------



## Dekiela (10. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ach wie gern wäre ich Felorc! ^^


----------



## Ixchel (10. September 2008)

Da ich derzeit meine Probleme mit dem Model Viewer und dem neusten patch  habe und auch der Entwickler wohl Eier schauckelt bei den bekannten bugs und  50% systemauslastung. Kann ich schon länger nix mehr machen dies bezüglich und  bilder bauen.


----------



## Valnar93 (10. September 2008)

SixNight schrieb:


> hat wer was gutes von nem m. human deff warri



hier




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



noch n wunsch?


----------



## schlen (11. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valnar93 (11. September 2008)

schlen schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



geil respekt^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shataar (21. September 2008)

die bilder werden ja immer besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  werd auch demnächst wieder eins machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DanielBVB (21. September 2008)

Lol Simion...

Mir gefällt "Du nicht nehmen Kerze" am besten^^


----------



## Crackmack (21. September 2008)

Die sind ja mal gut geworden naja ich werd dann mal wieder eins machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yadiz (25. September 2008)

mal wieder was neues  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (29. September 2008)

Hier noch zwei von mir:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## STAR1988 (8. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Joker and the Thief (8. Oktober 2008)

Respekt das sind super Bilder das ein oder andere ist eher Kindisch aber der Großteil WEITER SO!


----------



## Vetsu (9. Oktober 2008)

Darth (Draenei) Vader


---------> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetsu (9. Oktober 2008)

Und noch eins




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (9. Oktober 2008)

hier hat nit rein gepasst in hochlade fie von buffed

http://img291.imageshack.us/my.php?image=v...ndmasterjc9.gif


----------



## Natureclaw (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich poste fürs erste mal nur zwei Pics ^^ hab aber falls es euch gefällt, noch ne Menge mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maltztrunk (13. Oktober 2008)

wenn ich dem charr waffen geben will  ist da nur noch das modell von der waffe der charr is weg wieso? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valnar93 (13. November 2008)

sollte eig nich sein wenn du die waffe rechts bei dem button auswählst und nicht das model suchst


----------



## schlen (13. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pako (13. Dezember 2008)

Hat sich bereits erledigt


----------



## Pako (13. Dezember 2008)

Sry für doppel Post


----------



## KArzzor (11. Januar 2009)

soo, habe jetzt auch mal eines gemacht, ist aber mein erstes von daher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS:wie bekommt ihr so schatten hin? und so gute schrift? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit:und so gute effekte?^^


----------



## Schlamm (11. Januar 2009)

@Schlen, hast du das echt selber gemacht?! wow...net schlecht^^will das auch können


----------



## Humfred (11. Januar 2009)

@schlen

Wie hastn das gemacht? Kannste da mal erklären?

Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KArzzor (12. Januar 2009)

wow schlen, wen du das selbstgemacht hast, respekt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (12. Januar 2009)

LOL.. is das gerendert O_o ... an sone grafik könte man sich gewöhnen




schlen schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KArzzor (12. Januar 2009)

naja, wen wow so aussehen würde würde sich mein pc erhängen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syrics (12. Januar 2009)

Hat was von Gothic II 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Craked89 (12. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab mir auch mal die Mühe gemacht n Wallpaper zu erstellen.

Ich weiss, dass es nicht so gut ist wie die gerenderten Werke (großes Lob dafür erstmal),
aber ich hoffe es sticht etwas heraus!
Dafür bin ich wirklich auf einer Fotosession durch Icecrown geflogen und fand in der Citadel diesen schönen ort, der sich denke ich gut dem DK Flair anpasst.
Dargestellt ist mein Unholy DK mit seinen Begleitern.

Wirklich schade, dass die meisten sich hier keine Mühe geben und nur so Kinderwerke machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich hoffe es gefällt euch


Craked


----------



## schlen (17. Januar 2009)

gerendert mit 3dmax
hab hier speziell versucht das haar etwas aufzupeppen, habe außerdem bisschen rumgemalt für displace, specular maps




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (18. Januar 2009)

Wow nice. @Vorposter


----------



## Battletanker-Kargath (18. Januar 2009)

@ schlen, kannste pls präzieser sagen welches Programm von 3d max und kann man das auch über machinimas laufen lassen oder is das einzelbearbeitung?

Danke für Antwort im vorraus


----------



## Ludercross (18. Januar 2009)

das Programm heißt "3ds Max"
http://www.autodesk.de/adsk/servlet/index?...amp;id=10612077


----------



## r3maire (18. Januar 2009)

schlen schrieb:


> gerendert mit 3dmax
> hab hier speziell versucht das haar etwas aufzupeppen, habe außerdem bisschen rumgemalt für displace, specular maps


wow das nice


----------



## Philomele (18. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Battletanker-Kargath (18. Januar 2009)

Ludercross schrieb:


> das Programm heißt "3ds Max"
> http://www.autodesk.de/adsk/servlet/index?...amp;id=10612077



Das Programm kostet 5000 Euro, gibts da keine alternative?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Semetor (18. Januar 2009)

schlen schrieb:


> gerendert mit 3dmax
> hab hier speziell versucht das haar etwas aufzupeppen, habe außerdem bisschen rumgemalt für displace, specular maps



Sehr nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schlen (18. Januar 2009)

Battletanker-Kargath schrieb:


> @ schlen, kannste pls präzieser sagen welches Programm von 3d max und kann man das auch über machinimas laufen lassen oder is das einzelbearbeitung?
> 
> Danke für Antwort im vorraus



Prinzipiell könnte man das auch animieren ect. klar. Allerdings ist hier immer die Frage wielange so ein Bild braucht zu rendern. Bei 1h Renderzeit pro Bild wird es natürlich eine lange Angelegenheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Also mietet man sich entweder eine Serverfarm oder muss ggf. einbußen in Sachen Qualität machen.

Lightwave wäre eine Alternative die mir zu 3dmax einfallen würde. Hinterhergeschmissen kriegt man aber keines dieser Programme


----------



## Urando (18. Januar 2009)

Ich werfe mal kurz eine Frage in die Runde, ohne großartig ein neues Topic zu eröffnen:

Ich habe nun auch die neuste ModelViewer Edition, halt die WoTLK, und wenn ich nun bestimmte Items einfügen will, welche leuchten, ist dieses Leuchten nur weiss, und zum Teil sehr extrem, falls ich dazu noch Spells benutzen will verbuggt sich mein ganzes Fenster, ich seh nur noch irgendwelches Leuchten, den Cast an sich kann man erst gar nicht erkennen..

Kennt jemand eventuell dieses Problem?


----------



## Craked89 (18. Januar 2009)

Dieses Problem ist bekannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wird wohl demnächst ein bugfix dafür kommen!


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (18. Januar 2009)

ich hab en problem ich will das hier hochladen aber dann kommt immer Du hast keine Datei zum hochladen ausgewählt-.-
modelviewer bild


----------



## Teradas (18. Januar 2009)

Eldôdörté schrieb:


> Soo hab nach meinem Pala - Bild mich nochmal an Photoshop rangesetzt mit folgendem Ergebnis :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist richtig gut finde ich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PseudoPsycho (18. Januar 2009)

Ahoi hoi! Hab mich mal hingesetzt und auch mal versucht etwas zu machen, hoffe es gefällt.

Achja und das Zitat habe ich nicht genommen weil es auf der WOTLK Packung steht. Ich kannte das Zitat schon lange vorher, im Karate gilt es als wichtige Weisheit, und ich denke es passt einfach.


_Achja: Wenn jemand eine größere Version in besserer Auflößung und Qualität, bspw. für den Desktop, haben möchte braucht er mich nur anzuschreiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## The Heini (18. Januar 2009)

Te-Rax schrieb:


> Ich denke Horde ist die hässliche Fraktion, nicht die Allianz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




du bist in RL bestimmt ne Frau ...


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (18. Januar 2009)

wie pack ich nen hintergrund ins bild wenn ich z.B shadowmoonvalley sky nehme und aka auswähle is der hintergrund wieder blau -.-


----------



## busaku (19. Januar 2009)

Hab mich dann auch mal ans Werk gemacht.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hätte net gedacht, dass sich so viele mit der Materie auseinander setzen oO Nice one..


Programme: Modelviewer/Milkshape/Cinema4d/Photoshop


----------



## Craked89 (19. Januar 2009)

vivastinkt6666 schrieb:


> wie pack ich nen hintergrund ins bild wenn ich z.B shadowmoonvalley sky nehme und aka auswähle is der hintergrund wieder blau -.-



Geht über den Modelviewer atm nicht, es sei denn du willst dass er abschmiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ganz einfache alternative dazu:

Geh ins Schattenmondtal flieg mit mount hoch, zoom in den char rein, interface ausblenden, zum himmel gucken, Screenshot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maltztrunk (19. Januar 2009)

wenn ich nen charakter erstellt habe wie speicher ich den dann ?


----------



## busaku (19. Januar 2009)

Maltztrunk schrieb:


> wenn ich nen charakter erstellt habe wie speicher ich den dann ?



Was hast du damit vor? Willst du ihn nur als Bild benutzen (.jpg).. als animiertes Bild (.gif).. als Video (.avi).. oder als Model? (.MS3D)   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (20. Januar 2009)

busaku schrieb:


> Hätte net gedacht, dass sich so viele mit der Materie auseinander setzen oO Nice one..
> Programme: Modelviewer/Milkshape/Cinema4d/Photoshop



Die Schrift oben links ist einfach nur hässlich sorry.

Arthas selbst, nunja da ist ja nicht viel gemacht worden.
Der Schatten irritiert ein wenig, kein normaler Mensch oder auch Models haben keine 2 Schatten einen nach vorne und nach hinten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Hintergrund ist für meine verhältnisse zu einfach gestalltet.

Alles in allen, würde ich dir für dieses Bild 4/10 Punkte geben.
Du kennst zwar die Programme, weißt die anfangsschritte, solltest dich aber, wenn du im grafikbereich doch noch ein wenig arbeiten möchtest,
dir ein paar Tutorials durchlesen.


----------



## busaku (20. Januar 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Die Schrift oben links ist einfach nur hässlich sorry.
> 
> Arthas selbst, nunja da ist ja nicht viel gemacht worden.
> Der Schatten irritiert ein wenig, kein normaler Mensch oder auch Models haben keine 2 Schatten einen nach vorne und nach hinten
> ...



Wenn mich deine Meinung interessieren würde, könnte ich weiter drauf eingehen. Aber um dich glücklich zu machen, geh ich etwas auf deine Kritik ein:
Das was ich gepostet habe, war nur der Anfang einer Szene, die ich noch weiter bearbeitet habe und auch noch machen werden. Und vielen Dank, ich werde mich weiterhin damit befassen.. wenn ich dich nicht hätte.... :O

Und hier isses..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schlen (20. Januar 2009)

@busaku
sagmal hast du arthas auf diät gesetzt *G* er sieht irgendwie nicht so mopsig aus wie sonst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hast dich auch im WMV Forum angemeldet oder? Bin dort auch -> "kaly" ^_^


----------



## busaku (20. Januar 2009)

schlen schrieb:


> @busaku
> sagmal hast du arthas auf diät gesetzt *G* er sieht irgendwie nicht so mopsig aus wie sonst
> 
> 
> ...



Jap^^ Er musste ja irgendwie den Berg erklimmen.. da verliert man seine Pfunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ne quatsch.. hab ihn etwas in die Höhe gezogen, weil er im Original einfach vieeeeeel zu klobig ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab dich da auch schon entdeckt.. deine Blutelfin hat dich verraten ^^

greetz


----------



## mod26 (20. Januar 2009)

Hallo, ich find eure Bilder Echt voll klasse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und da wollt ich mich auch ma dran versuchen und hab mir den Model Viewer runtergeladen (Version 0.6.0.3) .
Jetzt hab ich da aber nen Darstellungsproblem mit den Patikel Effekten und weis aber nich warum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und da ich schlecht im Erklären bin hab ich nen Bild gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



liegt das an den Einstellungen vom Model Viewer oder denen von meiner Graka ?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da helfen.

Danke schon mal weil is ja eig kein Hilfe Treahd ^^


----------



## Tyro (20. Januar 2009)

Eine Frage, gibt es einen Modelviewer auf WOTLK Stand, wiel finde dne nirgends, und wenn ja, wo kann ich ihn downloadne?

mfg
Tyro


----------



## PsychoStyle (21. Januar 2009)

Guten Tag...
ich hab hier mal ein kleines bildchen gemacht, noch nicht mit ps bearbeitet, wollte nur mal mit 3d max rumspielen.. vl. kommts ja noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schlen (21. Januar 2009)

PsychoStyle schrieb:


> Guten Tag...
> ich hab hier mal ein kleines bildchen gemacht, noch nicht mit ps bearbeitet, wollte nur mal mit 3d max rumspielen.. vl. kommts ja noch
> 
> 
> ...




hast du die proportionen verändert? der kopf wirkt irgendwie zu klein imo :9


----------



## Craked89 (21. Januar 2009)

Tyro schrieb:


> Eine Frage, gibt es einen Modelviewer auf WOTLK Stand, wiel finde dne nirgends, und wenn ja, wo kann ich ihn downloadne?
> 
> mfg
> Tyro


www.wowmodelviewer.org gibt es den neuen


----------



## Klaviaer (21. Januar 2009)

3 meiner "Kreationen":




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabulon (21. Januar 2009)

Te-Rax schrieb:


> Ich denke Horde ist die hässliche Fraktion, nicht die Allianz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dazu möchte ich was sagen: Wo rennen die Ratten mehr rum? In Stormwind oder Ogrimmar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maltztrunk (21. Januar 2009)

@ busaku ich wollte das eigentlich als animation


----------



## Vilanoil-Taerar (21. Januar 2009)

Also ich finds cool!


----------



## Max60486 (22. Januar 2009)

Hab auch mal ein Pic gemacht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Max60486 (22. Januar 2009)

Hier noch ein Bild, bisschen verpixelt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PsychoStyle (22. Januar 2009)

schlen schrieb:


> hast du die proportionen verändert? der kopf wirkt irgendwie zu klein imo :9



also eigentlich nicht, und wenn, dann unbeabsichtigt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schlen (22. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flixl (22. Januar 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## chiaxoxo (22. Januar 2009)

schlen hör bitte auf damit!!!!


----------



## PsychoStyle (25. Januar 2009)

quatsch, mein auge kann sich von schlens meisterwerken gar nicht satt sehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ealhan (25. Januar 2009)

ich habe da mal 2 fragen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
die 1. ist wie ich es hinkriege, dass meine "figürchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "  animiert sind, also im .gif format im klartext: das sie sich bewegen!
so und die 2. ist eigentlich vorallendingen an Schlen gerichtet, wie kriege ich es hin das die bilder so werden, bitte eine genaue anleitung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich hoffe meine fragen können beantwortet werden!!!

p.s.: wehe dir du hörst auf damit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schlen (25. Januar 2009)

Früher konnte man mit dem WoW Model Viewer die standard Animationen als .gif ausgeben. Mit der neuen Version soweit ich weiß nur als .avi

Wie du deine Bilder machst hängt halt davon ab welche Mittel dir zur Verfügung stehen. Meine sind zumindest gerendert mit 3dmax und ein
bisschen in Photoshop nachbearbeitet. Eine genaue Anleitung dafür wird schwer. Bei meinen steckt auch nicht mehr dahinter als Grundwissen


----------



## lord just (25. Januar 2009)

also damit die bilder ausschauen wie die von schlen muss man ersteinmal ein professionelles 3d programm haben wie z.b. 3dmax, maya 3d, cinema 4d oder sonst was (kosten jedoch einige tausend &#8364; wodurch das schonmal ein problem ist). hinzu kommt, dass man mit unter sich noch plug ins besorgen muss um dann die wow modells zu importieren (dafür muss man auch ersteinmal die mpq dateien extrahieren).

wenn man dann soweit ist, dass man die daten in dem programm importieren kann, dann muss man sich einfach nur noch mit dem programm auskennen und der rest ergibt sich dann von selbst.


----------



## Gazzi (25. Januar 2009)

Schlen das ist verdammt gute Arbeit von dir!

Kannst du vll mal einen T7-Nachtelf-Krieger rändern? Ähnlich wie deine Signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Würde gern auch so ein Bild in meiner Signatur haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, natürlich ist das viel Arbeit aber falls du wiedermal ein Bild posten willst und du keine Ahnung hast welches Motiv dann bitte soeins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Vll noch mit dem Namen "Gazzi" daneben? ^^


Mfg,

Gazzi


----------



## Gazzi (25. Januar 2009)

sry


----------



## Durin-Baelgun (25. Januar 2009)

hab eine frage:

gibt den model viewer auch für mac? und wenn, wo kann ich ihn downloaden?

danke schon im voraus


----------



## PsychoStyle (25. Januar 2009)

lord schrieb:


> also damit die bilder ausschauen wie die von schlen muss man ersteinmal ein professionelles 3d programm haben wie z.b. 3dmax, maya 3d, cinema 4d oder sonst was (kosten jedoch einige tausend € wodurch das schonmal ein problem ist). hinzu kommt, dass man mit unter sich noch plug ins besorgen muss um dann die wow modells zu importieren (dafür muss man auch ersteinmal die mpq dateien extrahieren).
> 
> wenn man dann soweit ist, dass man die daten in dem programm importieren kann, dann muss man sich einfach nur noch mit dem programm auskennen und der rest ergibt sich dann von selbst.



naja, das plug in brauchst du nicht zwiingend, bzw musst du dich auch nicht mit der mpq datei auseinandersetzen, sofern du milkshape 3d hast  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ealhan (25. Januar 2009)

okay vielen dank erstmal =)
ich probiere das ganze (mit der gif datei) mal mit einer älteren MV version aus!
und 3dsMax  ist gerade am laden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    (demo version fürs erste^^)
dann wollte ich auch noch mal zeigen was man so alles aus photoshop raushauen kann,
hoffe es gefällt euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



achja hab sogar noch ne frage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   wie poste ich die bilder in der original größe?


----------



## PseudoPsycho (25. Januar 2009)

ealhan schrieb:


> okay vielen dank erstmal =)
> ich probiere das ganze (mit der gif datei) mal mit einer älteren MV version aus!
> und 3dsMax  ist gerade am laden
> 
> ...


Was man alles mit Photoshop amchen kann? Wenn man mit Photoshop gut umgehen kann kann man damit sogar wesentlich besser gemachte Bilder als Renderbilder aus 3d Programmen machen..nuja man musses eben können...ich kannns nicht : /


----------



## ealhan (25. Januar 2009)

kann schon sein, aber das dauert dann tage,
kennst du das buch eragon? das cover davon ist NUR mit photoshop gemacht, 
und der typ der das gemacht hat   (stand in der danksagung glaub ich ^.^ )   hat dafür ein halbes jahr dafür gebraucht!


----------



## ealhan (25. Januar 2009)

ich habe jetzt das programm, verstehe aber nit wie ich das da rendern soll =/ kann nur 3d objekte rendern, bitte um hilfe!


----------



## Nohdolas (25. Januar 2009)

Mein Warri:

http://img140.imageshack.us/img140/7972/screenshot2pm6.jpg

Für die die es nachbauen wollen und die Models suchen: http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...;n=Tirig%C3%B4n


----------



## ealhan (26. Januar 2009)

dein arsenal link ist fehlerhaft!


----------



## Marmor (1. Februar 2009)

Sers.

Ich halte hiermit meinen "kleinen" Einstand. Hab heute ein wenig rumgespielt. Habe die Idee mit 3dsm aufgefasst, kann aber leider nur mit einer abgespeckten Version von C4D aufwarten.
Daher ist es nicht ganz einfach, da anständige Ergebnisse zu erzielen.

Egal, hier habt ihr's 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (1. Februar 2009)

Marmor schrieb:


> Sers.
> 
> Ich halte hiermit meinen "kleinen" Einstand. Hab heute ein wenig rumgespielt. Habe die Idee mit 3dsm aufgefasst, kann aber leider nur mit einer abgespeckten Version von C4D aufwarten.
> Daher ist es nicht ganz einfach, da anständige Ergebnisse zu erzielen.
> ...


würde die linke schrift in die untere linke ecke verlagern, sieht nicht so aus wenn die teilweise überm tauren ist


----------



## Marmor (1. Februar 2009)

Noch einmal kurz bearbeitet und durch den Resize gedreht.

Hab mir überlegt, dass meine Skillung eigentlich wurscht ist und mein Arbeitstitel wahrscheinlich nicht jedermanns Geschmack trifft.
Also quasi "blanko" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## busaku (1. Februar 2009)

Marmor schrieb:


> Noch einmal kurz bearbeitet und durch den Resize gedreht.
> 
> Hab mir überlegt, dass meine Skillung eigentlich wurscht ist und mein Arbeitstitel wahrscheinlich nicht jedermanns Geschmack trifft.
> Also quasi "blanko"
> ...




Hat was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schlen (3. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Megamage (3. Februar 2009)

Irgendwie funzt mein Modelviewer net...
Besonders Blutelfen funktionieren nicht, der geht immer Kaputt wenn ich ihm Equip Anziehen...
Also er Fliegt so ein wenig durch einander. Es funzt bei allen nicht, ab dem Zeitpunkt wo ich ihnen Equip anziehen! Kann mir wer Helfen?


----------



## hexenshadow (3. Februar 2009)

kann mir wer helfen?`bei mir schaltet es sich immer wieder ab


----------



## Flixl (3. Februar 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## schlen (3. Februar 2009)

Habt Ihr die aktuelle WMV Version ? http://www.wowmodelviewer.org
Die geschilderten Probleme hatte ich nur mit einer aelteren Version.


@ Flixl das einfachste wäre imo wenn du dir im WMV das raussuchst was du rendern möchtest und es als ms3d (Milkshape Datei) exportierst....
   Die öffnest du dann mit Milkshape und exportierst sie weiter in was auch immer für ein Format für dich am besten geeignet ist.


----------



## Flixl (3. Februar 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Annovella (3. Februar 2009)

Die meisten Bilder gibt es schon länger und sind keine eigenkreationen..


----------



## schlen (3. Februar 2009)

Annovella schrieb:


> Die meisten Bilder gibt es schon länger und sind keine eigenkreationen..



Und welche sollen das sein


----------



## Megamage (3. Februar 2009)

Gibt es ein Gute Kostenloses Foto Bearbeitungs Programm?


----------



## Duciducduc (3. Februar 2009)

Taramur schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




dieses wl pic is bis jetzt das beste was ich gesehen hab :>^^


----------



## Duciducduc (3. Februar 2009)

Taramur schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




dieses wl pic is bis jetzt das beste was ich gesehen hab :>^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cloud1111 (4. Februar 2009)

Hier mal mein künstlerisches Meisterwerk =)

[attachment=6691:left_4_dead_WoW.jpg]

MfG Cloud1111


----------



## Berserkerkitten (4. Februar 2009)

Nicht der absolute Burner, aber ich bin damit happy und hab jetzt einen neuen Desktop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hexenshadow (4. Februar 2009)

wie schafft ihr es einen hintergrund für die modele zu machen? und wie ihr es schafft z.b 2 oda 3 mithin zustellen?


----------



## Minastirit (4. Februar 2009)

schlen schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


erste bild das mir echt gefällt hast das auch nur mit modelviever und nem bg gemacht?
kannst mir kurz erklären wie? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (4. Februar 2009)

hexenshadow schrieb:


> wie schafft ihr es einen hintergrund für die modele zu machen? und wie ihr es schafft z.b 2 oda 3 mithin zustellen?



Du kannst doch über die Optionen ein bmp als Hintergrund aussuchen. Wenn man mehrere Charaktere auf einem Bild haben will, speichert man erst ein Bild mit einem Charakter, lädt das dann als Hintergrund für den zweiten, speichert nochmal und so weiter. Ganz easy. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hexenshadow (4. Februar 2009)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> Du  kannst doch über die Optionen ein bmp als Hintergrund aussuchen. Wenn  man mehrere Charaktere auf einem Bild haben will, speichert man erst  ein Bild mit einem Charakter, lädt das dann als Hintergrund für den  zweiten, speichert nochmal und so weiter. Ganz easy.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die  frage kling zwar jetzt dumm aber wie speichere ich?muss ich einfach  save scennshot machen? also ich will es nicht so machen das ich nur ein  bild habe sondern wenn ich wieder das bild öffne auch weiter dran  arbeiten kann. und noch eine dumme frage, das mit dem hintergrund  kappier ich net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sobald ich auf option gehe check ich nix mehr


----------



## schlen (7. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (7. Februar 2009)

@ schlen

Deine Bilder sehen einfach zu geil aus!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schlen (15. Februar 2009)

thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schlen (5. März 2009)

nichts mehr los hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aoi (8. März 2009)

Hallo,
habe da auch mal was gebastelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Über Verbesserungsvorschläge oder auch Lob würdeich mich freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Grüße
Aoi
[attachment=6983:Wotlk_Desltop.jpg]
Alles was auf dem Bild zu sehen ist, stammt von Blizzard und ich habe nur damit gearbeitet.


----------



## PsychoStyle (17. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neekan (21. April 2009)

schlen kannst du mal einen Männlichen Tauren Druiden mit t6 basteln? ^^
Bei mir geht der Modelviewer leider nichtmehr und ich hab auch keine Ahnung vom Rendern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



grüße
Neekan


----------



## schlen (2. Mai 2009)

Neekan schrieb:


> schlen kannst du mal einen Männlichen Tauren Druiden mit t6 basteln? ^^
> Bei mir geht der Modelviewer leider nichtmehr und ich hab auch keine Ahnung vom Rendern
> 
> 
> ...



derzeit eher nicht sorry !

Hier ein Bild von meinem Pala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blooddrainer (2. Mai 2009)

Kârtôffêl-Onyxia schrieb:


> @ schlen
> 
> Deine Bilder sehen einfach zu geil aus!!!
> 
> ...



word!


----------



## Blackshade (12. Mai 2009)

Mal ne frage sage mal ist das bei euch auch so das das Programm voll oft abstürzt???
Z.b. wenn ich Blutelf Frau auswählen will Zack geht das programm zu uns er sagt im Log nen Error!!!

Verwende momentan die version: 

WoW Model Viewer 0.6.0.3 Release
Tuesday, 13 January 2009 

Gibts da schon wieder ne neuere oder weiss einer wie mann das problem beheben kann?
wäre ehct nett wnen ihr mir helfen könntet!!

LG


----------



## Fabian22244 (15. August 2009)

tolle bilder!


----------



## *Poly* (15. August 2009)

Sedar01 schrieb:


> so ich werf auch mal mein Bild in die Runde
> 
> 
> 
> ...



was für ne gelungene perspektive!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maltharo (15. August 2009)

schlen! :O 
Was für hammer bilder :<

Need mal ne Hammersig mitm Weiblichen Blutelf Pala...kann da jemand was basteln? Bin zu doof dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Kabo (15. August 2009)

man ist mit Photoshop eben total im Vorteil^^
Super Sache schlen ;D


----------



## Fabian22244 (15. August 2009)

eure bilder sind einfach geil! mehr bitte


----------



## Anonymus299 (15. August 2009)

Immer wenn ich im Modelviewer Links in der leiste was anklicke bekomme ich nen runtime error. Kann mir da wer helfen????


----------



## *Poly* (15. August 2009)

Anonymus299 schrieb:


> Immer wenn ich im Modelviewer Links in der leiste was anklicke bekomme ich nen runtime error. Kann mir da wer helfen????



jop kann ich, lad dir den http://wowbox.tw/dl/wowmodelview-v0.5.08-alfred-r452.7z


----------



## Anonymus299 (15. August 2009)

*Poly* schrieb:


> jop kann ich, lad dir den http://wowbox.tw/dl/wowmodelview-v0.5.08-alfred-r452.7z



Super danke^^


----------



## Fabian22244 (15. August 2009)

Maltharo schrieb:


> schlen! :O
> Was für hammer bilder :<
> 
> Need mal ne Hammersig mitm Weiblichen Blutelf Pala...kann da jemand was basteln? Bin zu doof dafür
> ...



maltharo wenn du noch kein blutelf pala weiblich hast ich versuch mich da dran wenn du willst


----------



## Maltharo (15. August 2009)

Fabian22244 schrieb:


> maltharo wenn du noch kein blutelf pala weiblich hast ich versuch mich da dran wenn du willst



Wär cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Werd mich nachher auch mal dran versuchen (Scary Movie erst schauen =D)
Werd dann mal posten was ich so geschafft hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Frage!
Vor einiger Zeit hatte ich mal just 4 fun angefangen ein Bild zu machen.
Jedoch würd ich gerne wissen, wie ihr diese hammer Effekte hinbekommt.
Gerne auch per PM mit Downloadlinks oder so whatever, danke schön schonmal!

So siehts zurzeit aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fabian22244 (15. August 2009)

lol das guck ich auch grad xD

wo lad ich den modelviewer dann kann ich mich dran wagen

so afk scary movie

malta?

WAS GEHT AB!!!! WAAAAAAAAAAAAS GEHT AAAAAAAAAAAB!!!


----------



## Maltharo (15. August 2009)

Fabian22244 schrieb:


> lol das guck ich auch grad xD
> 
> wo lad ich den modelviewer dann kann ich mich dran wagen
> 
> ...



WAS GEHT AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAB! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So werd mich jetzt mal dran versuchen


----------



## *Poly* (16. August 2009)

zack!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## paddey (16. August 2009)

hmm jaaa tolle bilder..
aber was ich nicht blick ist wie man z.b. einen blutelf krieger hinbekommt...
es wurde doch gesagt man braucht screenshoots oder?

konnte man vllt auch z.b. ein goblin krieger machen oder sowas??


----------



## Eisenschmieder (16. August 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



der doofe untere gnom verhunzt das bild mit seinem schwert...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich blick noch garned durch mit dem modelviewer...naja mal weiter probieren


----------



## Mokassa (16. August 2009)

kann mir jmd helfen bei mir schließt sich der WMV immer sobald ich irgend ein item oder nen charakter anklicke
Ps ich hab vista


----------



## immortal15 (16. August 2009)

hab mal ne frage wie krig ich das bei modelviewer hind as das  bestimmte items nicht so scheisse dolle leuchten ?


----------



## Maltharo (17. August 2009)

paddey schrieb:


> hmm jaaa tolle bilder..
> aber was ich nicht blick ist wie man z.b. einen blutelf krieger hinbekommt...
> es wurde doch gesagt man braucht screenshoots oder?
> 
> konnte man vllt auch z.b. ein goblin krieger machen oder sowas??



Blutelf als Charakter auswählen, und ihm einfach z.B. Krieger T6 anziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## immortal15 (17. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





ist mein erstes bitte nicht zu hart critisieren


----------



## Bader1 (17. August 2009)

Hi, ich hab mir letztens ModelViewer runter geladen, aber der kackt dann manchmal plötzlich ab, kann mir vlt wer eine funktionierende aktuelle Version posten?


----------



## Deanne (17. August 2009)

Bader schrieb:


> Hi, ich hab mir letztens ModelViewer runter geladen, aber der kackt dann manchmal plötzlich ab, kann mir vlt wer eine funktionierende aktuelle Version posten?



Würde mich auch interessieren. Ich hab in letzter Zeit immer das Problem, dass die Chars nur als schwarze Schatten angezeigt werden.


----------



## Bader1 (17. August 2009)

Jo das gleiche bei mir


----------



## Ralf Wiggum (17. August 2009)

Bader schrieb:


> Jo das gleiche bei mir



Seid Froh!
Ich krieg nur weiße Figuren angezeigt!
Und wenn ich denen etwas anziehen will kommt ein Massiv Crash


----------



## Mr.62 (17. August 2009)

meine sind auch schwarz nur monster gehen kann man das iwie beheben?


----------



## BleaKill (17. August 2009)

Jo hab auch schwarze Figuren, hoffe jemand weiss wie man das behebn kann.

Mfg


----------



## WOWSchamaneWOW (17. August 2009)

Das hat mit Patch 3.2 zu tun. WoWModelViewer arbeitet an dem Problem. Wenn ihr wissen wollt ob es eine neue Vers gibt, unter http://www.wowmodelviewer.org/ (Link is kein Keylogger keine angst, wer mir nicht traut dann nehm google)    .   Dort steht das auch nochmal mit mit 3.2

Ich habe gestern upgepatcht un da war das gleiche Prob. Habs neu gedownloadet und hatte noch ein 2wow drauf(p3.1.3) und dann gings wieder


----------



## Kyrioun (17. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist mein erstes Bild, hoffe es gefällt euch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## *Poly* (17. August 2009)

http://wowbox.tw/dl/wowmodelview-v0.5.08-alfred-r452.7z (nein auch das ist kein keylogger^^)

aktuelle (fan)version
läuft für nen modelviewer sogar relativ stabil ;-) (nur ein zwei crashes pro stunde)


----------



## Maltharo (17. August 2009)

Nicht so schön wie die von manch anderen hier aber naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (17. August 2009)

Kann mir wer helfen? Sobald ich das ding aufmache und z.b.mir Illidan anzeigen lasse, schmiert mein Rechner ab. Jedes mal. Woran liegt das?


----------



## *Poly* (17. August 2009)

*Poly* schrieb:


> http://wowbox.tw/dl/wowmodelview-v0.5.08-alfred-r452.7z (nein auch das ist kein keylogger^^)
> 
> aktuelle (fan)version
> läuft für nen modelviewer sogar relativ stabil ;-) (nur ein zwei crashes pro stunde)



den downloaden

wens mit dem nicht klappt, abwarten und tee trinken


----------



## TheStormrider (17. August 2009)

Mein erster Versuch, hoffe er gefällt euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (17. August 2009)

Maltharo schrieb:


> Nicht so schön wie die von manch anderen hier aber naja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das ist doch Hammer!



TheStormrider schrieb:


> Mein erster Versuch, hoffe er gefällt euch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Find ich gut, vor allem für den ersten versuch.

Bei solchen Bildern bekomm ich echt lust mir das Programm zu downloaden und selbst welche zu erstellen!
(werd ich morgen auf jedenfall mal testen)


----------



## Mayroi (17. August 2009)

Hm... also find den Modelviewer toll, aber bei mir haben alle Chars geschlossene Augen. Bin ich zu panne und muss irgendwas umstellen Oo?


----------



## TheStormrider (18. August 2009)

So, bin mal meine Fotos durchgegangen und mir kam grad diese Idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maltharo (18. August 2009)

Hab mal ne frage, wie mach ich beim Mapviewer Screens? Oo Mit STRG+S gehts nicht, habs jetzt via Druck taste gemacht dann bei Paint rein und das was ich wollte aus geschnitten.
Sehr umständlich :<


----------



## TheStormrider (18. August 2009)

Ich finde nichtmal nen funktionierenden MapViewer, sonst könnte ich dir helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Majokat (18. August 2009)

Ich hoffe es gefällt. Ein bisschen ausprobiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich glaube aber ich kann an einige hier nicht anreichen, manche ModelArt's sind einfach zu genial (vor allem der Hund mit Arthas drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


[attachment=8680:ModelView.jpg]


----------



## TheStormrider (18. August 2009)

Majokat schrieb:


> Ich glaube aber ich kann an einige hier nicht anreichen, manche ModelArt's sind einfach zu genial (vor allem der Hund mit Arthas drauf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Von der Arbeit her warens 5 Minuten um meinen Hund in eine einigermaßen gescheite Position zu bekommen und 2 Minuten um Arthas draufzusetzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich find deins aber auch schön, den Hintergrund find ich super.

Mir fallen grad schöne Sachen ein. Nicht so kompliziert, aber schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maltharo (18. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hm vielleicht nicht so toll, aber fand die Idee ganz nett =)


----------



## Maltharo (18. August 2009)

TheStormrider schrieb:


> Ich finde nichtmal nen funktionierenden MapViewer, sonst könnte ich dir helfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



http://www.wowmodelviewer.org/index.php?op...select&id=2

Hier hab ich einfach den ersten genommen =P
Is mir bis jetzt "erst" 3x abgestürzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber da sind keine Wotlk Zonen dabei...


----------



## TheStormrider (18. August 2009)

Maltharo schrieb:


> http://www.wowmodelviewer.org/index.php?op...select&id=2
> 
> Hier hab ich einfach den ersten genommen =P
> Is mir bis jetzt "erst" 3x abgestürzt
> ...



Den hatte ich schon ausprobiert, wenn ich ihn starte, passiert entweder nix oder es kommt ne Fehlermeldung. Hab aber keine Lust mich heute Nacht damit rumzuärgern. Gute Nacht und noch gute Inspiration  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monoecus (18. August 2009)

*Poly* schrieb:


> zack!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



o.O (mehr kann ich dazu nich sagen)


----------



## altermeinnameistvergeben (18. August 2009)

Kann mir wer ein guten modelviewer link schicken der nich jede min abstürzt kein spyware enthält und der link kein keylogger is ^^

zudem noch gute bearbeitungsprogramme 

thx

bild kommt dann demnächst^^


----------



## GeratGonzo (18. August 2009)

altermeinnameistvergeben schrieb:


> zudem noch gute bearbeitungsprogramme



Ich empfhele dir den "GIMP" is ne freeware und echt gut und umfangreich.

So long


----------



## Maltharo (18. August 2009)

GeratGonzo schrieb:


> Ich empfhele dir den "GIMP" is ne freeware und echt gut und umfangreich.
> 
> So long



Jau für den Anfang ganz nett =)


----------



## BleaKill (18. August 2009)

So hier mal mein erster Versuch. Konstruktive Kritik erwünscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Synus (18. August 2009)

BleaKill schrieb:


> So hier mal mein erster Versuch. Konstruktive Kritik erwünscht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sieht nice aus, auch mit dem Wappenrock (UC ftw)...aber das Schwert passt nicht so :/


----------



## BleaKill (18. August 2009)

Wollte unbedingt Voldrethar drin haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber mal ne Frage an die Könner, wie krieg ich nen Hintergrund da hin??? Hab Irfan View


----------



## SarahBailey (18. August 2009)

Nachdem ich jetzt endlich nach Stunden (naja, vielleicht auch nur eine Stunde*g*) eine funktionierende Version hab, mein erster Versuch... (ich weiß, nix besonderes, aber war gar net so einfach heraus zu finden, was ich damals mit Level 70 getragen hab )
[attachment=8685:screenshot_101.JPG]

Weiß jemand wie man das "ausschalten" kann, dass die Waffen, etc. so furchtbar leuchten?


----------



## BleaKill (18. August 2009)

next:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bader1 (18. August 2009)

Kann mir wer bitte eine FUNKTIONIERENDE Version von MapViewer posten? bei den oben geposteten kacks gleich beim starten ab.


----------



## BleaKill (18. August 2009)

Bader schrieb:


> Kann mir wer bitte eine FUNKTIONIERENDE Version von MapViewer posten? bei den oben geposteten kacks gleich beim starten ab.




http://wowbox.tw/dl/wowmodelview-v0.5.08-alfred-r452.7z


Edit: Fail -.-


----------



## Bader1 (18. August 2009)

danke

Edit: Ähm ich brauch kein Model Viewer mehr sondern MAP viewer ^^


----------



## Hotgoblin (18. August 2009)

Bader schrieb:


> danke
> 
> Edit: Ähm ich brauch kein Model Viewer mehr sondern MAP viewer ^^



Gibts keinen aktuellen.



BleaKill schrieb:


> http://wowbox.tw/dl/wowmodelview-v0.5.08-alfred-r452.7z



Er hat gesagt Mapviewer kein Modelviewer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ne aktuelle Version wie gesagt gibts nicht.


Werde auch gleich ein Bild machen ,aber
wird nicht so doll sein wie die anderen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/EDIT

Hab hier mal was gemacht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bader1 (19. August 2009)

muss keine aktuelle sein :/ hab gehört nordend geht sowieso ned.


----------



## Hotgoblin (19. August 2009)

Bader schrieb:


> muss keine aktuelle sein :/ hab gehört nordend geht sowieso ned.



Auf der offiellen Seite gibts die aktuelle also geht nur mit Bc Client 
weiß nicht welche Version): http://www.wowmodelviewer.org/index.php?op...select&id=2


----------



## BleaKill (19. August 2009)

Ups sry, da hab ich mich verlesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## *Poly* (19. August 2009)

Monoecus schrieb:


> o.O (mehr kann ich dazu nich sagen)



darf ich das positiv oder negativ auffassen manoecus?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (24. Oktober 2009)

So, ich Hab auch mal eiens gemacht. Mein erster versuch, bitte nicht gleich auf mir rumhacken, wartet bis ich tot bin:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (24. Oktober 2009)

Also hab heir mal zwei Bilder gemacht ;D




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sniperfreak2009 (24. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hoffe es gefällt euch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (24. Oktober 2009)

ABGEFAHREN!!!! da kann ich meins ja einpacken :-(


----------



## Medokar (24. Oktober 2009)

hmm sieht alles sehr net aus ich versuch mich später auch mal dran :/


----------



## De Gaudi (24. Oktober 2009)

Kann einer nen link posten für den modelviewer?(Auch bitte überprüfen,ich hänge am acc sehr)


----------



## Hotgoblin (24. Oktober 2009)

De schrieb:


> Kann einer nen link posten für den modelviewer?(Auch bitte überprüfen,ich hänge am acc sehr)



http://www.wowmodelviewer.org

Oben die neuste News ist ein Downloadlink (offizelle Seiten von Modelviewer).


----------



## No_ones (24. Oktober 2009)

so geile bidler dabei würde ja auch eins machen aber bin in so sachen sehr ungeschickt


----------



## Hotgoblin (24. Oktober 2009)

No_ones schrieb:


> so geile bidler dabei würde ja auch eins machen aber bin in so sachen sehr ungeschickt



Ach was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Einfach sich Gimp holen und paar Tutorials anschaun wie man was macht dann
geht das schon.

Bei mir ist das Problem das ich nicht weiß was ich machen soll, habe einfach 
keine Ideen.


----------



## No_ones (24. Oktober 2009)

einen gimp ? o.O


----------



## Bader1 (24. Oktober 2009)

Hi, ich hab grad nen Hintergrund und mein Char model  in Gimp nebeneinander laufen, jetzt will ich das Model auf den Hintergrund krigen hab aber überh aupt keine Ahnung wie ichs machen soll, mit kopieren und ienfügen gehts i.wie ned
Bin ein absoluter noob...


----------



## Hotgoblin (24. Oktober 2009)

No_ones schrieb:


> einen gimp ? o.O



So heißt das Programm (kein scherz) ist eins der besten kostenlosen
Bildbearbeitungsprogramme zum Downloaden auf gimp.org


----------



## No_ones (24. Oktober 2009)

achso ok dachte schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bader1 (24. Oktober 2009)

So^^
ich hab mir nen Video Tutorial angeschaut und bissl rumprobiert^^ jetzt gings...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## No_ones (24. Oktober 2009)

hab jetzt dieses gimp wie geht das jetzt ? ^^


----------



## Müllermilch (24. Oktober 2009)

Sniperfreak2009 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sehr geil,vorallem das leuchten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich hätte was andres hingeschrieben '''angel of darkness'' kommt so'n bisschen kellerkiddy like =D aber ansonsten *daumen hoch*


----------



## De Gaudi (24. Oktober 2009)

Bader,haste den link vom Tutorial?(Ich kapier das zeug nicht so richtig...)


----------



## Bader1 (24. Oktober 2009)

No_ones schrieb:


> hab jetzt dieses gimp wie geht das jetzt ? ^^



Schau dir diverse Tutorials auf Youtube an.


----------



## De Gaudi (24. Oktober 2009)

Hab jetzt beides,nur ne frage: Wie bekomm ich es zusammen,dass ich Nachher das ausgewählte model mit den Items rumstehn seh?(Ich bin verwirrt und in sowas nicht sonderlich gut)


----------



## Hotgoblin (24. Oktober 2009)

De schrieb:


> Hab jetzt beides,nur ne frage: Wie bekomm ich es zusammen,dass ich Nachher das ausgewählte model mit den Items rumstehn seh?(Ich bin verwirrt und in sowas nicht sonderlich gut)



Rechts unten kannst du die Charaktere equipen


Die Wörten sollten selbsterklärend sein.


----------



## De Gaudi (24. Oktober 2009)

Probiere weiter rum,wenns klappt seht ihr ja.


----------



## WarlockLuth (24. Oktober 2009)

Grüß euch Buffies!

Ich würde gerne bei diesem ModelViewer-Art-Contest mitmachen. Ich habe mir der neuesten Modelviewer runtergeladen und Gimp auch, komme auch super damit zurecht. Nur plötzlich taucht das Problem auf: Ich habe den ModelViewer gestartet, suche mir wie gewohnt eine Figur aus...und komischerweise wird diese schwarz angezeigt. Suche mir eine andere: Die wir noch seltsamer angezeigt, keine Texturen nur Pixelige Farboberfläche...
Habe schon alles Probiert, aber finde keine Lösung für das Problem. Vieleicht könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen?

Mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (24. Oktober 2009)

WarlockLuth schrieb:


> Grüß euch Buffies!
> 
> Ich würde gerne bei diesem ModelViewer-Art-Contest mitmachen. Ich habe mir der neuesten Modelviewer runtergeladen und Gimp auch, komme auch super damit zurecht. Nur plötzlich taucht das Problem auf: Ich habe den ModelViewer gestartet, suche mir wie gewohnt eine Figur aus...und komischerweise wird diese schwarz angezeigt. Suche mir eine andere: Die wir noch seltsamer angezeigt, keine Texturen nur Pixelige Farboberfläche...
> Habe schon alles Probiert, aber finde keine Lösung für das Problem. Vieleicht könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen?
> ...



Probier mal die verschiedenen Einstellungen im Modelviewer aus.

Gehe dazu auf Options danach Settings und anschließend auf Display
und probier da mal bisschen rum (kann man nix falsch machen).


----------



## No_ones (24. Oktober 2009)

modelviewer ok mit gimp o.O ich schau mri lieber eure gelungenen bilder an als selbst an gimp u wipen ^^


----------



## Salaçar (24. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab mich letztens an eigenen Signaturen versucht und dabei ist das hier herausgekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der Todesritter von meinem Bruder und mein eigener Paladin, den ihr in meiner Sig findet.

MfG


----------



## Medokar (24. Oktober 2009)

Sooo  das is das erste was ich in meinem ganzen leben gemacht hab :/

MFG Medokar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## De Gaudi (24. Oktober 2009)

Bin grad dabei was zu machen: Nur jetzt weis ich nicht wie das t8 set der hexer in englisch heißt-kann einer schnell helfen? Wenn bin ich gleich fertig.


----------



## No_ones (24. Oktober 2009)

Medokar und Salaçar
eure bilder sind ja genial vorallem der kleine kel'thuzad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## De Gaudi (24. Oktober 2009)

So helft mir doch


----------



## Medokar (24. Oktober 2009)

No_ones schrieb:


> Medokar und Salaçar
> eure bilder sind ja genial vorallem der kleine kel'thuzad
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ty^^


----------



## De Gaudi (24. Oktober 2009)

Habs schon.


----------



## No_ones (24. Oktober 2009)

was haste schon ?


----------



## De Gaudi (24. Oktober 2009)

Den namen des sets,und gleich auch das bild.


Edith lädt sein bild auf imagshack....ich hoffe es ist nich blöd geraten.


http://img257.imageshack.us/img257/7163/screenshot100s.png


n kleiner anfang..


----------



## Dini (24. Oktober 2009)

Hm... da wird sich der Designthread aber freuen.
Da passts auch besser rein als in WoW Allgemeine =)

(>-.-)>----- pew pew! Me haz Laz0rgun! 
*verschieb*


----------



## Hotgoblin (24. Oktober 2009)

Wenn man nicht weiß wie die Items auf englisch heißen einfach
in der WoW Datenbank hier auf Buffed suchen anklicken und 
darunter steht auch schon der englische Name  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## De Gaudi (24. Oktober 2009)

Ich finde meins ist mies...wusste nich wie ich mit gimp nen andren hintergrund mache,jetzt schon.-_-


----------



## Medokar (24. Oktober 2009)

Hier ma wieder eins von mir hat nix mit großer kunst zu tun




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## No_ones (24. Oktober 2009)

sieht doch trotzdem nice aus Medokar ?


----------



## No_ones (24. Oktober 2009)

auch mal rumprobiert  (bin net so gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medokar (24. Oktober 2009)

sieht doch auch net schlecht aus


----------



## WarlockLuth (24. Oktober 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Probier mal die verschiedenen Einstellungen im Modelviewer aus.
> 
> Gehe dazu auf Options danach Settings und anschließend auf Display
> und probier da mal bisschen rum (kann man nix falsch machen).



Danke dir! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medokar (25. Oktober 2009)

So wieder was von mir (hab mal die testversion von photoshop gezogen leider auf english ~.- denke aber es geht ^^)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




/EDIT Sry aber wenn ich einmal in stimmung bin hör ich net sooo schnell auf xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medokar (25. Oktober 2009)

so bin die nacht sooo in rausch gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da hab ich noch wa gemacht^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*PLS bewerten* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ps suche Photoshop tuts für anfänger pls per pm an mich schicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medokar (26. Oktober 2009)

hier mal wieder was von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wird immer besser xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (26. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Hm... da wird sich der Designthread aber freuen.
> Da passts auch besser rein als in WoW Allgemeine =)
> 
> (>-.-)>----- pew pew! Me haz Laz0rgun!
> *verschieb*




wenn du meinst ... finde das ist mehr ein "oh hintergrund und mein modelviever ding drüber bäm YAY" thread 
zu einem richtigen bild fehlt da ansich noch sehr viel 

aber wat solls wir nehmen alle, aber die kekse behalten wa XD


----------



## poTTo (26. Oktober 2009)

Sind schon "net" die Bilder von Medokar, aber leider nix was einem vom Hocker reißt. Background und Modellviewer wie Minastirit es schon angedeutet hat ist eben keine Kunst.

Aaaaber, er is ja noch ein Anfänger und wegen Tutorials für PS, einfach googlen. Da gibts ne Menge zu entdecken.

psd-tutorials z.B. is ne gute Seite, und man bekommt in der Download sektion einiges an Filtern, Brushes, etc. Aber immer aufs Punktekonto achten. Alles runterladen is da nicht drin.

mfg
poTTo


----------



## Hotgoblin (26. Oktober 2009)

poTTo schrieb:


> Sind schon "net" die Bilder von Medokar, aber leider nix was einem vom Hocker reißt. Background und Modellviewer wie Minastirit es schon angedeutet hat ist eben keine Kunst.
> 
> Aaaaber, er is ja noch ein Anfänger und wegen Tutorials für PS, einfach googlen. Da gibts ne Menge zu entdecken.
> 
> ...



jep auf der Seite schau ich auch manchmal vorbei, gute Tutorials.


Auf Youtube gibts Photoshop Tutorials wie Sand am Meer.


----------



## De Gaudi (31. Oktober 2009)

mir war langweilig http://img519.imageshack.us/i/screenshot102.png/


----------



## poTTo (31. Oktober 2009)

Witzige Idee, aber..... Kein passender background und die Bildergröße von ca. 320x290 ist ja auch arg klein :/


----------



## De Gaudi (31. Oktober 2009)

Es ist ja keine grosse kunst,und mit hintergründen kenn ich mich nicht richtig gut aus.


----------



## Hotgoblin (1. November 2009)

De schrieb:


> Es ist ja keine grosse kunst,und mit hintergründen kenn ich mich nicht richtig gut aus.



Das hat doch nichts mit auskennen zu tun...


Für ein ertes Bild okay aber naja man hätte ne andere Farbe bzw ein einfacher Verlauf machen können^^


----------



## Vartez (1. November 2009)

mal n altes von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Is ne Animation also n Link sonst dauert das laden so lange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://s2.imgimg.de/uploads/gotroughsmoke71dc4e97gif.gif


----------



## De Gaudi (7. November 2009)

Da ich auch mal wieder rumgespielt habe (und den Thread mal beleben will):

http://img84.imageshack.us/img84/6625/screenshot110.png



Also ich finds besser als die vorigen von mir.


----------



## Hotgoblin (7. November 2009)

De schrieb:


> Da ich auch mal wieder rumgespielt habe (und den Thread mal beleben will):
> 
> http://img84.imageshack.us/img84/6625/screenshot110.png
> 
> ...




Naja da haste aber 0 mit nem Bildbearbeitungsporgramm gemacht.


Nur Ein Charakter/NPC auf ein Mount gesetzt und ne Skybox hinten eingefügt.

Schrift währe noch cool gewesen ;D


----------



## Yadiz (12. November 2009)

Hab mal einen Gimpy-Award für besonders *hust* gimpige Leistungen im Raid gebastelt.
Er wird gildenintern wöchentlich verliehen.
http://www.abload.de/img/gimpy5zj9.jpg


----------



## Minastirit (14. November 2009)

eins der ersten werke das mir gefällt welches mit dem modeldings gemacht wurd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hmm wir hatten in der einen gilde nur den spezial member rang moovementkrüppel ^^

der wurd auch wöchtentlich gegeben 
najo und den titel -> over 9000 (weis nimmer ob deutsch oder englisch ausgeschrieben .. xD) halt für den typ mitm meisten dps^^


----------



## schlen (21. November 2009)

Da bei einer Sortierungsaktion meines Photobucket Accounts die meisten meiner Links flöten gegangen sind bin ich mal so frei und fasse es hier nochmal zusammen :$




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assari (21. November 2009)

WoW schlen

giev more EpixX


----------



## Illaya (22. November 2009)

sehr nice *-* wie kriegst du die charaktere so gerendert? *_*


----------



## Hotgoblin (23. November 2009)

Echt krass die Bilder :O


----------



## Natálya (6. April 2010)

@ schlen: wow das sieht echt total geil aus! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hätt mal ne Frage an die Profis. Und zwar möcht ich Spells in mein Bild haben. Ich find zwar teilweise die Spells, aber nur das "Geschoss" an sich, also ohne Schweif (z.B. Frostbolt, Firebolt, Shadowbolt,...) oder eben nur die Grafik beim "einschlagen". Aber das sieht echt blöd aus. Weiß jemand ob das irgendwie mit nem Schweif geht, also als würde der Cast grad durch die Luft fliegen. Und dann such ich noch speziell vom Schami die "Blitzüberladung" bzw. den "Kettenblitz". Hat das jemand gefunden und kann mir weiterhelfen?^^


----------



## schlen (5. Juli 2010)

Das Bild habe ich gerendert mit 3dmax. Habe anschließen aber mit Photoshop viel nachbearbeitet und versucht die Details ein bisschen herauszuarbeiten



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (6. Juli 2010)

Natálya schrieb:


> @ schlen: wow das sieht echt total geil aus!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Arbeitest du mit Photoshop oder willst du das ganze im Model Viewer selbst bearbeiten? Ansonsten würde ich dir zu CD4-Render-Effekten raten. Die kannst du einfach einbauen, nach Geschmack anpassen und damit nette Lichteffekte oder ähnliches erzeugen.


----------



## schlen (8. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

